# 39mm OVM out now exclusively at Gnomon.



## Mpcdude

It's official, 39mm OVM Gnomon exclusive.

Steinhart Watches - Ocean Vintage Military 39 - Gnomon Exclusive


----------



## n1k0

*Finally!

*Immediately ordered one. You folks should act fast!


----------



## nodnod222

Ordered one immediately, but strangely I keep receiving their confirmation email, like one mail in every minute.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dvpain

Times like this I wish I had tried a 39mm on my wrist... no returns makes me nervous! 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## nodnod222

You see

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## n1k0

nodnod222 said:


> Ordered one immediately, but strangely I keep receiving their confirmation email, like one mail in every minute.


Yeah same, that's my 8th confirmation email. At least I'm confident it's being properly processed ☺


----------



## nodnod222

A bit scary, this is the first time I ordered from them. Better check the Paypal record too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## n1k0

One Paypal transaction token can be used a single time, you should be safe.

Well I'm gonna check too, never know 

Edit: it's all fine


----------



## big ned

Ordered mine just now, same deal with the confirmation emails. Does anyone know how many they will be producing overall? I can see the first tranche is for 90 pieces but how many more? Previous releases I've been involved with regarding Gnomon OVM's theres been 150 and 300 respectively.


----------



## nodnod222

big ned said:


> Ordered mine just now, same deal with the confirmation emails. Does anyone know how many they will be producing overall? I can see the first tranche is for 90 pieces but how many more? Previous releases I've been involved with regarding Gnomon OVM's theres been 150 and 300 respectively.


I got only about 10, after that someone replied my message about my chosen serial number.

I got my lucky number 22, yeah...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RotorBoater

Just pulled the trigger on one. Didn’t see the option where to pick a number but any 39mm OVM MKIII is good to me. Time to sell the 42mm OVM MKIII...


~ Begin with the end in mind ~


----------



## Ldiesel

I just pulled the trigger also. My wife isn’t going to be happy, as I’ve just bought the new 42mm OVM from Steinhart a few weeks ago. 

Like you, RotorBoater, I’ll probably sell the 42mm version and keep the LE.

Does this mean Steinhart will never create a non limited version of the OVM 39?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudarb2990

Looks like a cool one. I am a huge fan of the 39mm and I have been saying for a while that more companies will be making sport/dive watches with more traditional case diameters. This will definitely make this a more befitting homage to the Rolex 5517. 

I own a MKII LRRP "Milsub" and that is my only complaint, 42mm is too big. Still wears nicely and in my opinion the traditional case/crown geometry puts the MKII ahead of the Steinhart. Regardless-the OVM in a smaller size is a great addition to the lineup!


----------



## rudarb2990

They may just be testing the waters. I am assuming that these will sell out. Based on the success I would think they would begin working on phasing out the 42mm models.


----------



## nodnod222

Those of you who wants to pick your serial number, you have to send them an email with your order ref and tell them your choices and then they will confirm with you by email. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RotorBoater

Ldiesel said:


> I just pulled the trigger also. My wife isn't going to be happy, as I've just bought the new 42mm OVM from Steinhart a few weeks ago.
> 
> Like you, RotorBoater, I'll probably sell the 42mm version and keep the LE.
> 
> Does this mean Steinhart will never create a non limited version of the OVM 39?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


To my knowledge Steinhart has never recreated an LE, but it would be silly of them not to eventually make the OVM in a 39mm model down the road. I think they'll eventually do it but maybe with the MKIV if there will even be such a thing.

~ Begin with the end in mind ~


----------



## EA-Sport

Ordered!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ldiesel

RotorBoater said:


> To my knowledge Steinhart has never recreated an LE, but it would be silly of them not to eventually make the OVM in a 39mm model down the road. I think they'll eventually do it but maybe with the MKIV if there will even be such a thing.
> 
> ~ Begin with the end in mind ~


I agree. I was surprised to see this released as an LE, because I know so many on the forums have been wanting a 39mm OVM.

I like your theory of a non-limited 39mm MKIV at some point.

Btw, looks like the first batch is going fast. About half of the 90 seem to be spoken for...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DuckaDiesel

Oh man, 2 days ago I saw the new OVM with black dial, pull the trigger immediately.
Of course Steinhart shipped it right away and I should have it today.
And now this post pops up haha.
This is going to be a hit, black dial 39mm wow.
Cant wait to see some real life photos here.


----------



## TheGanzman

rudarb2990 said:


> They may just be testing the waters. I am assuming that these will sell out.  Based on the success I would think they would begin working on phasing out the 42mm models.


I sincerely doubt that will happen - there are PLENTY of "us" that eschew any watch that is less than 41mm. For ME, with a 7 1/8" wrist and at ~6'2" tall, 41-42mm is my personal "sweet spot"; add to it my ~62 year old eyes, and that caps it!

I just rec'd my 2nd OVM Mk. 1 in yesterday, after STUPIDLY selling my 1st one a few years ago. Admittedly, it will be going out for a C3 relume (which I had planned on doing with the 1st one), but I will be interested to see this new 39mm offering A-B'd against a 42mm OVM. The lume plots are certainly "maxi" on the 42mm variant; if they use about the same sized lume plots on the 39mm variant, I fear that they may look a bit "cartoonish"...

Glad to see this one, though - I know there are MANY fans of the more "traditional" Submariner case size...


----------



## Chaz Goldenrod

This will be my 4th OVM! Very interested to see how this compares with my MAXI LE with hesalite crystal. I really prefer the look of a high domed hesalite but I also like the smaller 39mm case size. Maybe I’ll look into swapping out the sapphire crystal for hesalite on the 39...


----------



## househalfman

Did I just impulse buy myself an OVM? I did.


----------



## n1k0

Chaz Goldenrod said:


> This will be my 4th OVM! Very interested to see how this compares with my MAXI LE with hesalite crystal. I really prefer the look of a high domed hesalite but I also like the smaller 39mm case size. Maybe I'll look into swapping out the sapphire crystal for hesalite on the 39...


I also have the Maxi LE and love the look of hesalite (that brownish tint and the cool distorsions) but I never liked the shape of the dome, which is not exactly rounded but rather flat-rounded if that means anything. Also it adds a lot of height to an already big watches for my 6.75" wrist. So I'm really really excited with this 39mm edition equipped with a light domed sapphire crystal and a really black dial it seems, also with the new 20/16 tapered bracelet which is looking so much better imho.

This is definitely what I've been waiting for. Can't wait.


----------



## W1cked

I ordered one like 2 hours ago and have received like 15 order confirmations. I think there is a bug so we get a order confirmation every time someone orders.

Don't really know what to say about this watch being Limited Edition. I would prefer it as a standard to the 39 line. Oh well, it will probably be easier to sell if I ever decide to.


----------



## big ned

Gnomon are indicating the first batch of 90 are sold out.

Steinhart Watches - Ocean Vintage Military 39 - Gnomon Exclusive


----------



## EA-Sport

big ned said:


> Gnomon are indicating the first batch of 90 are sold out.
> 
> Steinhart Watches - Ocean Vintage Military 39 - Gnomon Exclusive


That was fast..not as crazy as Halios Seaforth but pretty quick...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlphaEchoAlpha

Can you not order this in the EU?


----------



## yankeexpress

Willing to go out on a limb and predict there will be another batch of 39mm OVM despite it being an LE, they did not name the final number of LE to be produced. Very smart.


----------



## househalfman

Why cap the reserved serial # to 90? Why not 99? Or 100? Wonder how many total were sold?


----------



## Eodtech

Coincidentally there are more OVM's on eBay than I have seen a long while. I wonder why...?


----------



## yankeexpress

househalfman said:


> Why cap the reserved serial # to 90? Why not 99? Or 100? Wonder how many total were sold?


Think 90 is merely what Tan ordered from Gunther or whomever he orders from and that there will be more than 90 eventually once supply tries to catch up with (extreme) demand.

It is an LE, but an LE of unannounced total numbers.


----------



## househalfman

yankeexpress said:


> Think 90 is merely what Tan ordered from Gunther or whomever he orders from and that there will be more than 90 eventually once supply tries to catch up with (extreme) demand.
> 
> It is an LE, but an LE of unannounced total numbers.


Hmm the order page earlier said that there were more than 90 available (I'm assuming, ready to ship) but only the first 90 were available to be specifically reserved, the rest would be sent out randomly. Or at least that's how I interpreted it. Not a big deal regardless, just wondering if there's any significance to 90 that I'm unaware of.


----------



## pinchycm

Gah! Too slow!


----------



## fish70

Dear lord let me be strong...out of stock yay!


----------



## old45

Hopefully another run soon... missed out!


----------



## SimpleWatchMan

Nice. Looking forward your pics post here.


----------



## rjprusak

Great piece. I hope there is another run.


----------



## SlowTipToe

As of a few hours ago, Gnomon is showing OVM39 in stock again. I just placed my order. I've been eyeing the black 39mm, but the OVM always appealed to me more, since the original piece it copies is so much less obtainable than the black Rolex Sub-C. My reservation about the OVM was the size and gray dial. Both are remedied in this new one. In the interest of being transparent, I may still sit on this piece, leave it NIB, and sell it to one of you guys that miss out on this piece for a slight profit for my Rolex fund.


----------



## old45

Ordering back online, got one. 

I wonder why it says 14mm thick while the regular Ocean 39s are 12?


----------



## EA-Sport

old45 said:


> Ordering back online, got one.
> 
> I wonder why it says 14mm thick while the regular Ocean 39s are 12?


Dome crystal?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan

old45 said:


> Ordering back online, got one.
> 
> I wonder why it says 14mm thick while the regular Ocean 39s are 12?


I have the 42 mm OVM V1 and 39 mm Ocean One black. The OVM dome sapphire crystal is a bit tall, while flat crystal for the 39 mm is used. Hence the difference.


----------



## nodnod222

Mine has arrived, that was so fast


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## househalfman

^ pics or it didn't happen


----------



## pinchycm

nodnod222 said:


> Mine has arrived, that was so fast
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Pics please.

Is it just me, or do the ends of the crown guards look flatter than its 42mm variant?


----------



## nodnod222

Will post more pics after I put a nato strap on it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## househalfman

nodnod222 said:


> Will post more pics after I put a nato strap on it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Damn, you weren't lying. Did you get a shipping notification or did it just show up?


----------



## nodnod222

househalfman said:


> Damn, you weren't lying. Did you get a shipping notification or did it just show up?


It just showed up, didn't expect it at all.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nodnod222

pinchycm said:


> Pics please.
> 
> Is it just me, or do the ends of the crown guards look flatter than its 42mm variant?












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DoctorWolf

Are the hands a lighter color than the markers? Looks like it on some of the pictures.
I love the design but I really really don't need another watch. If the hands and markers don't match perfectly that could be my excuse.


----------



## mtb2104

Impulsive


----------



## RotorBoater

old45 said:


> Ordering back online, got one.
> 
> I wonder why it says 14mm thick while the regular Ocean 39s are 12?


I wondered the same

~ Begin with the end in mind ~


----------



## Ldiesel

Mine’s scheduled for delivery on Monday. Can’t wait.

Does anyone know if they used the same handset from the 42mm OVM? Or do these seem to be shorter hands?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorBoater

Ldiesel said:


> Mine's scheduled for delivery on Monday. Can't wait.
> 
> Does anyone know if they used the same handset from the 42mm OVM? Or do these seem to be shorter hands?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think they scaled down the hands but looking at their pics the hands reach further to the edge of the case than the 42mm ones did. What # did you get? I got #40 and haven't heard back from them on shipping yet

~ Begin with the end in mind ~


----------



## Ldiesel

RotorBoater said:


> I think they scaled down the hands but looking at their pics the hands reach further to the edge of the case than the 42mm ones did. What # did you get? I got #40 and haven't heard back from them on shipping yet
> 
> ~ Begin with the end in mind ~


I think you're right, they do look scaled down, though maybe bigger proportionately than on the 42.

Mine is number 19 and I received a text yesterday. I bet they'll get to number 40 soon 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorBoater

Ldiesel said:


> I think you're right, they do look scaled down, though maybe bigger proportionately than on the 42.
> 
> Mine is number 19 and I received a text yesterday. I bet they'll get to number 40 soon
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We were almost one number away! I went for 20 first, but it was already taken. Be sure to post some pics when it arrives!

~ Begin with the end in mind ~


----------



## SimpleWatchMan

mtb2104 said:


> Impulsive


Is the bezel fully polished or partially polished?


----------



## DuckaDiesel

nodnod222 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That looks sharp! 
Looks like the dial color is the same as on the 42mm mk3
Mind sharing what brand green zulu is that from? I really like how it goes with the watch.


----------



## pinchycm

Oh, the fluted bezel is fully polished? That's new, isn't it?


----------



## pinchycm

Also, they need to bring this back with an acrylic crystal.


----------



## nodnod222

DuckaDiesel said:


> That looks sharp!
> Looks like the dial color is the same as on the 42mm mk3
> Mind sharing what brand green zulu is that from? I really like how it goes with the watch.


Dial color is black, very black.

I ordered the strap from a Chinese online store, it's very cheap and I don't think it's branded. That military green goes well with the watch and I believe nato/Zulu straps of some other colours will do too. I'm getting a navy, khaki and hoping to find a nice grey one too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mtb2104

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Is the bezel fully polished or partially polished?


Yes fully polished.
I do prefer brushed surfaces, but I knew I had to have it once he handed me the watch.


----------



## elliswyatt

I ordered mine last night but never received a confirmation email. Is that typical?


----------



## digivandig

elliswyatt said:


> I ordered mine last night but never received a confirmation email. Is that typical?


Yes. Everyone else has been getting 15 confirmations.


----------



## househalfman

elliswyatt said:


> I ordered mine last night but never received a confirmation email. Is that typical?


I ordered on Thursday and have been receiving confirmation emails since. I've a total of 20-30 emails from them so far lol.


----------



## elliswyatt

Dupe


----------



## SimpleWatchMan

mtb2104 said:


> Yes fully polished.
> I do prefer brushed surfaces, but I knew I had to have it once he handed me the watch.


Thanks. |>


----------



## elliswyatt

Dang, I only sent them one email as a follow-up. Maybe if I send fifteen, that will get their attention?


----------



## sticky

Doesn’t it look lovely? I managed to resist this time though.


----------



## Dimonriz

Sorry,
Just doesn’t look right to me ((((


----------



## SlowTipToe

Those of you that received yours already, when did you order it? I noticed either the website or PayPal put my country as Singapore instead of the US. Also got charged GST when I shouldn't have. I emailed Gnomon about this, but probably won't hear anything until after the weekend. Did anyone else have this problem?


----------



## nodnod222

SlowTipToe said:


> Those of you that received yours already, when did you order it? I noticed either the website or PayPal put my country as Singapore instead of the US. Also got charged GST when I shouldn't have. I emailed Gnomon about this, but probably won't hear anything until after the weekend. Did anyone else have this problem?


Order placed at Thursday evening Hong Kong time, received DHL in Saturday morning, no extra charge or taxes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Robbyman

I've just ordered one. What a bargain. 

Funny though I emailed Steinhart just wee ago to ask if they were planning such a 39mm issue an they said no!


----------



## househalfman

Robbyman said:


> I've just ordered one. What a bargain.
> 
> Funny though I emailed Steinhart just wee ago to ask if they were planning such a 39mm issue an they said no!


A week ago they were already done planning so technically they didn't lie lol


----------



## Robbyman

househalfman said:


> A week ago they were already done planning so technically they didn't lie lol


That is giving them the benefit of the doubt to say the least!


----------



## SlowTipToe

The site says they'll begin shipping them on December 15, but I was hoping they'd be shipping them sooner. I'm excited for it to arrive!


----------



## Gab124

I see how many of you have been able to tell how many were sold or available, I really don't know that trick myself. I ordered mine about 11pm on Friday night 12/8 Central Time - and I did get a confirmation email and paypal did send payment. Does anyone know if this was the first batch of 90 or am I maybe in the second? I did notice that it said something about shipping on 12/15.

As far as for the piece itself - I think this is a wonderful offering from them. I have a 42mm OVM and do like it, but prefer to regularly wear my Squale 1545 due to the size even though I prefer the look of the Steinhart. So, seeing this was just wonderful. Having looked at many homages to the 5517 I think this one is the best done and the 39mm just makes it better. I only wish it had solid bars on it instead of spring bars but understand why they don't offer that.


----------



## Kubricksmind

Great move by Steinhart! Thx for the heads up


Mpcdude said:


> It's official, 39mm OVM Gnomon exclusive.
> 
> Steinhart Watches - Ocean Vintage Military 39 - Gnomon Exclusive


----------



## Robbyman

I've just had an email saying 91-150 are next to be released.


----------



## watchvic

Mine arrived today!!!
The 39mm size is just classic. Had the 42mm OVM before and although I loved it had to move it on as it felt too large on my small wrist.
As usual fit and finish exemplary for a Swiss made watch at this price point.
Well done again Steinhart and Gnomon!


----------



## SimpleWatchMan

watchvic said:


> Mine arrived today!!!
> The 39mm size is just classic. Had the 42mm OVM before and although I loved it had to move it on as it felt too large on my small wrist.
> As usual fit and finish exemplary for a Swiss made watch at this price point.
> Well done again Steinhart and Gnomon!


Congrats. Btw, just curious, what's your wrist size?


----------



## Nayche

Just been notified that mine has been picked up and is on its way the the U.K.

I had an OVM maxi which I eventually sold as it was just that little bit too big for my liking. I knew it was the right call but it really really liked that watch. I always said if they release a 40mm I’d be on it.. 39 is close enough and I think due to the case design it’ll probably feel like a 40mm on the wrist. 

I am really looking forward to receiving the 39mm version I am however slightly anxious it will not live up to my high expectations as the maxi was an extremely well put together watch.

Those that have received theirs what is the bezel action like? Also how does the bracelet and clasp compare to that found in the 22mm ocean one models?


----------



## n1k0

FishPizza said:


> I am really looking forward to receiving the 39mm version I am however slightly anxious it will not live up to my high expectations as the maxi was an extremely well put together watch.


Just been notified that mine has shipped, should receive it this Thursday. I still own the Maxi LE (which is an amazing watch, but sadly too large for me and I never really bonded with the shape of the hesalite crystal), I'll post comparative pics.


----------



## EA-Sport

I just got the notification as well, schedule to get it on Wednesday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gab124

EA-Sport said:


> I just got the notification as well, schedule to get it on Wednesday.


To all you who just received shipping, when did you order?


----------



## househalfman

Getting mine tomorrow, I ordered on Thursday, right after serial 1-90 were all reserved.


----------



## Gab124

FishPizza said:


> Just been notified that mine has been picked up and is on its way the the U.K.
> 
> I had an OVM maxi which I eventually sold as it was just that little bit too big for my liking. I knew it was the right call but it really really liked that watch. I always said if they release a 40mm I'd be on it.. 39 is close enough and I think due to the case design it'll probably feel like a 40mm on the wrist.
> 
> I am really looking forward to receiving the 39mm version I am however slightly anxious it will not live up to my high expectations as the maxi was an extremely well put together watch.
> 
> Those that have received theirs what is the bezel action like? Also how does the bracelet and clasp compare to that found in the 22mm ocean one models?


I hear you on the 42mm OVM. I am wearing mine today, and I do very much like the fit and finish,appearance the whole bit. But that 42mm just doesn't ride right for me, thoughI will admit that the large(r) watch aesthetic never appealed to meanyway. Mine looks good on my ~7" flatwrist but I feel it all day where a 39-40mm I don't. Size aside, the things that I look forward toon this one that I don't like on my current one - mine is the gray dial versionwhich is okay but I think the darker black is so much better. As well, I don't like the large bevel on theedge of the crystal on this one where the OVM39 looks much more thought out andhopefully won't grab my eye so much - can't stand the bevel distortions andhalo.  Don't know about the clasp on any models, never could get used to a bracelet and will likely sell the one that comes with this model if it is a keeper for me.


----------



## Gab124

househalfman said:


> Getting mine tomorrow, I ordered on Thursday, right after serial 1-90 were all reserved.


Interesting, so you are essentially in the second wave and already getting shipping notification. That means mine might actually come sooner than I thought.


----------



## househalfman

Gab124 said:


> Interesting, so you are essentially in the second wave and already getting shipping notification. That means mine might actually come sooner than I thought.


No, the first wave had more than 90 pieces but only the first 90 serials were available for reservation.

The second wave is scheduled to start shipping on the 15th.


----------



## Gab124

househalfman said:


> No, the first wave had more than 90 pieces but only the first 90 serials were available for reservation.
> 
> The second wave is scheduled to start shipping on the 15th.


Gotcha, thanks and no worries I know it is coming eventually.


----------



## househalfman

Gab124 said:


> Gotcha, thanks and no worries I know it is coming eventually.


I reread my response and it sounded kinda snarky lol sorry. I 'think' I got on the first batch, but who knows. Hope you get yours soon.


----------



## EA-Sport

Gab124 said:


> To all you who just received shipping, when did you order?


Last Thursday.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eight84four

Just recieved my one this afternoon i only had a quick look at it as i was going to work when the DHL delivery guy dropped in just in time when i was about to go.

Really happy that i got this one instead of the ceramic. My plan was to buy the Ocean39 ceramic but then that moment i just got an email from Gnomon saying they are having a limited run of the OVM 39 so just bought this one instead.


----------



## watchvic

Thanks mate! My wrist is between 6.5-6.75 inches depending on the weather☺
@SimpleWatchMan 🍻


----------



## Jraul7

I came aware of this offering last night, and just put an order for one! I had the 42mm OVM and the Vintage GMT but ultimately sold then both because of the size (they wore great on the bracelet, but I wanted them for nato wear, lugs were too long for my 6.75" wrist). Anyone can post a side shot of one of the Ocean 39mm divers on a nato? I want to see how far back the caseback protrudes.

Thanks!


----------



## Riddim Driven

Ditto ^^^ -- When are you early recipients gonna start posting pics and showing off your new LE OVM 39 ????? Slackers!!!!!


----------



## nodnod222

Jraul7 said:


> I came aware of this offering last night, and just put an order for one! I had the 42mm OVM and the Vintage GMT but ultimately sold then both because of the size (they wore great on the bracelet, but I wanted them for nato wear, lugs were too long for my 6.75" wrist). Anyone can post a side shot of one of the Ocean 39mm divers on a nato? I want to see how far back the caseback protrudes.
> 
> Thanks!












I wanted to use a nato strap initially, but it just didn't feel right. Maybe because of my small wrist, it felt like the watch was sitting too high on top of my wrist. Last night I put the bracelet back on and it feels better now.

BTW, the buckle is extremely tight to open, I wish it had a deployment clasp instead.

Edit: hard to open buckle was a single incident only, it works fine now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Riddim Driven

nodnod222 said:


> I wanted to use a nato strap initially, but it just didn't feel right. Maybe because of my small wrist, it felt like the watch was sitting too high on top of my wrist. Last night I put the bracelet back on and it feels better now.
> 
> BTW, the buckle is extremely tight to open, I wish it had a deployment clasp instead.
> 
> Edit: hard to open buckle was a single incident only, it works fine now.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks very much! It does look a little tall from the case back -- The Ocean series 42's are very svelte. Wonder what's up with the 39. Further reports will determine I expect


----------



## mtb2104

Though the case back is pretty tall on nato, personally I feel that it is still way more comfy than many other divers on the same setup. I guess this is mostly due to the smaller size (lug to lug as well as width) since when it rocks around, it doesn't really "pull" the strap in a uncomfortable way, and it doesn't hinder my bent-the-wrist-to-see-if-it-blocks test.

Overall I am glad I paid a visit last Saturday and had a chance to own this. 

Today's setup:


----------



## Jraul7

Thanks for the pictures nodnod! Not ideal but it could work. The problem I had with the 42 were the long lugs and this new version should address that. 

In any case, if this one doesn't work as my dedicated nato watch, I'll just get another Oris 65 40mm or Sinn 556.

Now, where is my 39mm vintage GMT?!?!?


----------



## sidefx

So I placed my order Saturday morning when did they email you with the serial number you’ll receive? I wonder if I will be the second or third batch?


----------



## fastfras

Congratulations to those of you who have ordered and to the fortunate that have received them. While not a fan of the aged lume the watches look great. I am waiting for them to reintroduce the GMT in a 39mm case size, hopefully with either a coke or pepsi bezel.

My last Steiny was a 42 OMV, sold due to the long lugs against my wee 6.75 wrist. These new cases seem to rectify the issue, fingers crossed for a New Years release.


----------



## elliswyatt

I'm a little frustrated with Gnomon. After ordering one last Friday and not receiving an email acknowledgement, I've followed up with my own emails several times with no response. How hard can it be to just answer a simple email?


----------



## Cannonball

When you set the time, is there a extra position in the crown where one would normally set the date?


----------



## househalfman

sidefx said:


> So I placed my order Saturday morning when did they email you with the serial number you'll receive? I wonder if I will be the second or third batch?


They won't email you for the serial number, they'll pick one for you randomly.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan

elliswyatt said:


> I'm a little frustrated with Gnomon. After ordering one last Friday and not receiving an email acknowledgement, I've followed up with my own emails several times with no response. How hard can it be to just answer a simple email?


Apparently, very hard. The same happened to me, most of the upper half of this year, for warranty service. I think they viewed me as non-value customer, hence the "radio silence" treatment, lol. :-d


----------



## SimpleWatchMan

Cannonball said:


> When you set the time, is there a extra position in the crown where one would normally set the date?


Yes.

But if not, then it means that Steinhart did some mod to the movement. No worries.


----------



## Cannonball

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Yes.
> 
> But if not, then it means that Steinhart did some mod to the movement. No worries.


Thank you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marctan

Where are the reviews of the new OVM 39 ? 

SOMEBODY ~~~~~~


----------



## mtb2104

OVM 39 next to his friends.


----------



## Marctan

mtb2104 said:


> OVM 39 next to his friends.


What would you say the thickness is, excluding the domed crystal ?


----------



## mtb2104

Marctan said:


> What would you say the thickness is, excluding the domed crystal ?


I briefly measured it last night, and with crystal it was about 14-ish; 12-ish without. Hope this helps.


----------



## Jraul7

mtb2104 said:


> I briefly measured it last night, and with crystal it was about 14-ish; 12-ish without. Hope this helps.


Very helpful, thanks!

The Oris 65, with 40mm diameter, close to 13mm thickness (including crystal) and 48mm lug to lug wore great on my wrist, although some other watch enthusiasts mentioned it was too slim. I believe the 39mm should wear great on a nato:

Untitled by jraul7, on Flickr

Untitled by jraul7, on Flickr

Untitled by jraul7, on Flickr


----------



## SlowTipToe

I love the look of the Oris 65 diver. I really like the dark blue and black dial. It's something I've considered adding to my collection at some point.


----------



## SlowTipToe

This is going to be a long couple weeks. I placed my order on Friday and am very excited for this watch to arrive. My wife also bought me the Steinhart Ocean One Premium for Christmas, but she's making me wait until Christmas Day to open it. I think she's trying to teach me a lesson about patience since I only get to stare at the box sitting under the tree.


----------



## Jraul7

SlowTipToe said:


> I love the look of the Oris 65 diver. I really like the dark blue and black dial. It's something I've considered adding to my collection at some point.


The Oris 65 is a great watch. I recently sold mine to grab a Sinn, but I'm pretty sure I will add another one during 2018.


----------



## midwing

Hi, got mine delivered at the pickup point yesterday and picked it up today. Except for some play in the bezel all was very good. The new bracelet is fantastic with even some half links. Its a upgrade from the 1st OVM that I bought when the initial issue was released by Steinhart. Mine is No 077 as its my birthyear so I presume this is the first batch, but as the Backlid is easily replaced you would never know.


----------



## Dino7

Got mine in today , feels so much better balanced than the 42mm .


----------



## pinchycm

Bezel play?


----------



## Riddim Driven

Dino7 said:


> Got mine in today , feels so much better balanced than the 42mm .


Ah, now we're talkin'! Congrats D7 -- Feel free to elaborate on that new 39 and any more pics you can pop up would be much obliged. I'm close to.... ;-)


----------



## Dino7

Riddim Driven said:


> Ah, now we're talkin'! Congrats D7 -- Feel free to elaborate on that new 39 and any more pics you can pop up would be much obliged. I'm close to.... ;-)


Will take some more pics later when I have more time As a homage to the Rolex Milsub , the 39mm just 'feels' better than the 42 which I always felt was too big/long compared to the old 40mm 14060M Rolex I used to own. Only drawback is a bit of bezel play , although the bezel is nice and tight so it doesn't move on its own .Overall highly recommended , if you like the Milsub look then I think this is the best homage yet.


----------



## Nayche

Dino7 said:


> Will take some more pics later when I have more time As a homage to the Rolex Milsub , the 39mm just 'feels' better than the 42 which I always felt was too big/long compared to the old 40mm 14060M Rolex I used to own. Only drawback is a bit of bezel play , although the bezel is nice and tight so it doesn't move on its own .Overall highly recommended , if you like the Milsub look then I think this is the best homage yet.


I was concerned about play in the bezel since hearing about it in some of the Ocean 1 39 models. I had hoped that by now it had been resolved..


----------



## Gab124

Dino7 said:


> Will take some more pics later when I have more time As a homage to the Rolex Milsub , the 39mm just 'feels' better than the 42 which I always felt was too big/long compared to the old 40mm 14060M Rolex I used to own. Only drawback is a bit of bezel play , although the bezel is nice and tight so it doesn't move on its own .Overall highly recommended , if you like the Milsub look then I think this is the best homage yet.


A little bezel play as long as the action in use is tight and it doesn't move on its own is pretty acceptable to me. I have to agree with you, though mine is not in hand yet, but this watch is really the best homage to the Milsub in appearance that I have seen.

On another topic, can someone explain the difference between a Limited Edition and a Limited Production?


----------



## jonsix33

these look great! any available to snatch up still or was it a limited run?


----------



## Riddim Driven

Crap- Ordered- This better be good :-(

I'm not parting with my Ginault either 

Damn it -- I quit all this months ago...... WTF!


----------



## zaratsu

Gab124 said:


> On another topic, can someone explain the difference between a Limited Edition and a Limited Production?


My interpretation is

Limited Edition: the company will only make a pre-determined number of the watch.

Limited Production: the company will make as many examples of the watch as they need to for a fixed amount of time.


----------



## zaratsu

Gab124 said:


> On another topic, can someone explain the difference between a Limited Edition and a Limited Production?


My interpretation is

Limited Edition: the company will only make a pre-determined number of the watch.

Limited Production: the company will make as many examples of the watch as they need to for a fixed amount of time.


----------



## pinchycm

zaratsu said:


> My interpretation is
> 
> Limited Edition: the company will only make a pre-determined number of the watch.
> 
> Limited Production: the company will make as many examples of the watch as they need to for a fixed amount of time.


So... pretty much as many as they want, like every other model unless Steinhart says no, which they probably won't.


----------



## Anthony

How come some of you guys already own one, even it says following in Gnomon page :

"Delivery of the watches will start on the *15th December** 2017* on a first in first out basis."

The date today is 13th December 2017 

But back to the topic,really intresting wactch, cant believe I am thinking ordering one even I just got my MK3.


----------



## yankeexpress

Anthony said:


> How come some of you guys already own one, even it says following in Gnomon page :
> 
> "Delivery of the watches will start on the *15th December** 2017* on a first in first out basis."
> 
> The date today is 13th December 2017
> 
> But back to the topic,really intresting wactch, cant believe I am thinking ordering one even I just got my MK3.


First batch (60 I think?) was already shipped, those sold out in less than 24hr.


----------



## asrael

Anthony said:


> How come some of you guys already own one, even it says following in Gnomon page :
> 
> "Delivery of the watches will start on the *15th December** 2017* on a first in first out basis."
> 
> The date today is 13th December 2017
> 
> But back to the topic,really intresting wactch, cant believe I am thinking ordering one even I just got my MK3.












What you have just read means you have missed the first batch pal~ ? Those were all gone since opening for order last Thursday I think.

Good thing is the second batch is just a few days away

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## old45

Wow, fast shipping! Ordered on the 10th, second batch (I think), page said shipping begins on the 15th, just got an email saying expected delivery tomorrow! That's pretty good to Australia!


----------



## Dino7

A couple more pics , really doesn't feel tall ....


----------



## W1cked

6,25 - 6,50 inch wrist.


----------



## Riddim Driven

Dino7 said:


> A couple more pics , really doesn't feel tall ....


Thanks for the additional shots. I think the uninitiated were jumping the gun on the perceived "tallness". -- Looks like a great rendition in a more realistic & true to size sub --


----------



## Jraul7

Great pictures W1cked and Dino7, thanks!


----------



## elliswyatt

Mine is now inbound for Dec 15 arrival. I sold my OVM-1 awhile back hoping that they would offer a downsized version. Kudos to Steinhart for listening to their customers.


----------



## sidefx

elliswyatt said:


> Mine is now inbound for Dec 15 arrival. I sold my OVM-1 awhile back hoping that they would offer a downsized version. Kudos to Steinhart for listening to their customers.


Just curious but when did you place your order?


----------



## elliswyatt

sidefx said:


> Just curious but when did you place your order?


On the evening of Dec 8.


----------



## Gab124

elliswyatt said:


> On the evening of Dec 8.


I also ordered mine that evening, and we are in same time zone as well - I am in Oklahoma. It seems people are getting notifications after shipment or not at all with this release.


----------



## RotorBoater

Just came in! Here's a pic on my 7-7.25" wrist and another next to a SARB035 for comparison


----------



## 310runner

Looks great for your wrist size. The proportions are good on the eye. I am leaning more towards this size.



RotorBoater said:


> Just came in! Here's a pic on my 7-7.25" wrist and another next to a SARB035 for comparison


----------



## 310runner

Looks great for your wrist size.|> The proportions are good on the eye. I am leaning more towards this size.



RotorBoater said:


> Just came in! Here's a pic on my 7-7.25" wrist and another next to a SARB035 for comparison


----------



## RotorBoater

310runner said:


> Looks great for your wrist size.|> The proportions are good on the eye. I am leaning more towards this size.


I just got the OVM MKIII a few weeks ago and I like the way this 39 fits much better than that 42


----------



## RotorBoater

Compared to the two other Steinharts I’ve had, this one’s clasp feels much better. Turning the bezel feels good and doesn’t sound hollow like some people reported on the ocean 1 39s. The only thing wrong with this watch is the Steinhart logo on the crown is upside down when the crown is screwed in all the way. Besides that one thing, I really like this watch. I also like how the crystal sticks out a hair from the bezel insert. The domed crystal is more noticeable than the ones on the OVM and OVR MKIIIs I had.


----------



## elliswyatt

Gab124 said:


> I also ordered mine that evening, and we are in same time zone as well - I am in Oklahoma. It seems people are getting notifications after shipment or not at all with this release.


I never received a confirmation email from Gnomon but I did receive a shipment email via PayPal yesterday. In fairness to Gnomon, they say they sent me five emails and, while I have no reason to doubt them, I never did receive them. No big deal, I'm just excited to get it before the weekend. I bet yours shows up soon as well.


----------



## Gab124

elliswyatt said:


> I never received a confirmation email from Gnomon but I did receive a shipment email via PayPal yesterday. In fairness to Gnomon, they say they sent me five emails and, while I have no reason to doubt them, I never did receive them. No big deal, I'm just excited to get it before the weekend. I bet yours shows up soon as well.


Just wanted to clarify I wasn't dissing Gnomon, I have done lots of purchases through them and really like the experience. I had just noticed that many were reporting getting them in without knowing ahead of time - they may be having a technical glitch and nothing more, or they are just really busy shipping out all these great watches to us!


----------



## Gab124

RotorBoater said:


> Compared to the two other Steinharts I've had, this one's clasp feels much better. Turning the bezel feels good and doesn't sound hollow like some people reported on the ocean 1 39s. The only thing wrong with this watch is the *Steinhart logo on the crown is upside down when the crown is screwed in all the way*. Besides that one thing, I really like this watch. I also like how the crystal sticks out a hair from the bezel insert. The domed crystal is more noticeable than the ones on the OVM and OVR MKIIIs I had.


This should be different every time you set your time as the crown turns a random number of rotations when setting the new time before you then screw in the crown to tighten, thus changing the way the logo sits when tightened all the way in.


----------



## RotorBoater

Gab124 said:


> This should be different every time you set your time as the crown turns a random number of rotations when setting the new time before you then screw in the crown to tighten, thus changing the way the logo sets when tightened all the way in.


Yes, the crown rotates, but the threads on the crown remain in the same place. So regardless of how I rotate, the treads will catch and begin screwing in the same spot. My other Steinharts were spot on with the crown threads


----------



## Ldiesel

I own both the MKIII and the new 39 LE. Need help deciding which to keep (the wife won't let me do both, especially after my Black Bay acquisition last month)

Here are some comparison photos:

Side by side. Comparison is harder because my 42mm is on a black fabric strap, but you get the idea:









Thickness comparison:









39mm crystal:









42mm crystal:









39mm on wrist, bracelet unsized:









42mm on wrist:









Both "on wrist"









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ldiesel

My opinions/analysis owing both the MKIII and LE 39 at the same time:

Oddly, I like the proportions of the 42 better, even though I don’t like the long lugs and feel the size is almost too big for my wrist. I feel the 42 is slightly more balanced for some reason.

I like the crystal on the 39 better. The slight step makes it look more interesting.

I prefer the brushed bezel of the 42 to the polish of the 39.

Bracelet on both have a nice taper. Haven’t played with the clasp on the 39 (plastic still on) but the 42 is solid.

I have a 6.75” wrist. 39mm definitely looks good, but I lean towards the aesthetics of the 42. Which should I keep??

Both are amazing pieces.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ldiesel

RotorBoater said:


> Just came in! Here's a pic on my 7-7.25" wrist and another next to a SARB035 for comparison


Looks great! Torn between this one and the 42...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport

Ldiesel said:


> I own both the MKIII and the new 39 LE. Need help deciding which to keep (the wife won't let me do both, especially after my Black Bay acquisition last month)
> 
> Here are some comparison photos:
> 
> 42mm on wrist:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your wrist is big enough to wear the 42 so I'd stick with the 42. I sold my 42 because it was too big for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DuckaDiesel

First of all thanks for sharing pictures of both side by side and on your wrist.
I agree that 42mm looks more proportionate than 39mm but they both look very good.
42mm looks great on your wrist therefore i dont see a reason for you not to keep that one.
BTW what strap is on the 42mm? Perlon? Looks awesome and comforable.



Ldiesel said:


> I own both the MKIII and the new 39 LE. Need help deciding which to keep (the wife won't let me do both, especially after my Black Bay acquisition last month)
> 
> Here are some comparison photos:
> 
> Side by side. Comparison is harder because my 42mm is on a black fabric strap, but you get the idea:
> 
> Thickness comparison:
> 
> 39mm crystal:
> 
> 42mm crystal:
> 
> 39mm on wrist, bracelet unsized:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 42mm on wrist:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both "on wrist"
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asrael

Ldiesel said:


> My opinions/analysis owing both the MKIII and LE 39 at the same time:
> 
> Oddly, I like the proportions of the 42 better, even though I don't like the long lugs and feel the size is almost too big for my wrist. I feel the 42 is slightly more balanced for some reason.
> 
> I like the crystal on the 39 better. The slight step makes it look more interesting.
> 
> I prefer the brushed bezel of the 42 to the polish of the 39.
> 
> Bracelet on both have a nice taper. Haven't played with the clasp on the 39 (plastic still on) but the 42 is solid.
> 
> I have a 6.75" wrist. 39mm definitely looks good, but I lean towards the aesthetics of the 42. Which should I keep??
> 
> Both are amazing pieces.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My wrist is about the same size as yours and I just couldn't get myself to like how the 42 look on me despite having tried them on many times and I actually like its aesthetics when not worn. The 39 is just perfect with balance and proportions. Brushed finish would make it a even more faithful homage but somehow I like the more dressy side of the polished finish on the 39, more versatile for daily wear that way. My 2 cents.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport

Received one and sized the bracelet immediately. Some pics:
On my 6.5inch wrist:







Side view on my wrist:







Compared to Borealis Seastorm:



















Compared to Pelagos 2-liner:







On the same wrist:




















For me 39-40mm is the sweet spot so it's well in that range. Really happy with it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gab124

RotorBoater said:


> Yes, the crown rotates, but the threads on the crown remain in the same place. So regardless of how I rotate, the treads will catch and begin screwing in the same spot. My other Steinharts were spot on with the crown threads


Hmmm. I guess that makes sense and also points out that I don't think I have ever payed attention to where the crown logo sits on any of mine. Though, I do have my own little bits that drive me crazy and can appreciate the situation you have with it.


----------



## RotorBoater

Ldiesel said:


> My opinions/analysis owing both the MKIII and LE 39 at the same time:
> 
> Oddly, I like the proportions of the 42 better, even though I don't like the long lugs and feel the size is almost too big for my wrist. I feel the 42 is slightly more balanced for some reason.
> 
> I like the crystal on the 39 better. The slight step makes it look more interesting.
> 
> I prefer the brushed bezel of the 42 to the polish of the 39.
> 
> Bracelet on both have a nice taper. Haven't played with the clasp on the 39 (plastic still on) but the 42 is solid.
> 
> I have a 6.75" wrist. 39mm definitely looks good, but I lean towards the aesthetics of the 42. Which should I keep??
> 
> Both are amazing pieces.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I liked my OVM MKIII 42, but the only reason I couldn't fall in love with it is because I thought it looked too big. It fit my wrist fine at 7-7.25" but I couldn't get over how big it still looked. As soon as the 39 came out I ordered it and sold my 42 (it sold within 24 hours). Now that I have the 39 I'm totally satisfied because it's all the watch i wanted, just in a more elegant/subtle size.

Seems like you've got a tough decision to make! You couldn't go wrong with either


----------



## Gab124

Ldiesel said:


> I own both the MKIII and the new 39 LE. Need help deciding which to keep (the wife won't let me do both, especially after my Black Bay acquisition last month)
> 
> Here are some comparison photos:
> 
> Side by side. Comparison is harder because my 42mm is on a black fabric strap, but you get the idea:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thickness comparison:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 39mm crystal:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 42mm crystal:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 39mm on wrist, bracelet unsized:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 42mm on wrist:
> 
> Both "on wrist"
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think the 39 looks best on your wrist, and also go against the grain in thinking it also looks more proportionate. However, happiness in a watch is extremely personal and you should go with your gut. Obviously neither is so questionable that it could be wrong, both are great.


----------



## Ldiesel

DuckaDiesel said:


> First of all thanks for sharing pictures of both side by side and on your wrist.
> I agree that 42mm looks more proportionate than 39mm but they both look very good.
> 42mm looks great on your wrist therefore i dont see a reason for you not to keep that one.
> BTW what strap is on the 42mm? Perlon? Looks awesome and comforable.


Thanks DuckaDiesel! I think I'll likely end up keeping the 42. Definitely a fan of both though.

The black fabric strap in the pic is from my Tudor Black Bay. It fits perfectly because both have a 50-ish mm lug to lug (the spring bars actually slide into the strap before being attached to the watch).

It's an amazing strap, especially after being broken in a bit. I also like that it's a "single pass" style, meaning it's less thick overall than a traditional NATO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DuckaDiesel

Ldiesel said:


> Thanks DuckaDiesel! I think I'll likely end up keeping the 42. Definitely a fan of both though.
> 
> The black fabric strap in the pic is from my Tudor Black Bay. It fits perfectly because both have a 50-ish mm lug to lug (the spring bars actually slide into the strap before being attached to the watch).
> 
> It's an amazing strap, especially after being broken in a bit. I also like that it's a "single pass" style, meaning it's less thick overall than a traditional NATO.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I figured after i posted that it may be Tudor because of the buckle.
I mean for that strap combo alone you need to keep 42mm, looks perfect lol. 
I have a 7 inch wrist and 42mm fits the same as you. 
I almost ordered 39 as well just to compare but after seeing pics i decided to stick with 42.
At the end of the day, they are both amazing and whichever one you keep it is not the wrong move. 
It all comes down to if the lugs are hanging off the wrist or not


----------



## cadomniel

I ordered one and a green bezel one too!


----------



## elliswyatt

Is DHL requiring a signature upon delivery?


----------



## househalfman

elliswyatt said:


> Is DHL requiring a signature upon delivery?


Yes but you can pre-sign.


----------



## old45

Another comparison with MKI. Hard to tell in pictures but the dial is slightly blacker (on the MKI). Looks like the lume matches on the dial and the hands of the 39 while it didn't on the MKI. Crown guards look a bit bigger in the pictures. Getting that bracelet off was a bit tricky. Excuse the smudges on the next one.









Perfect size for me... I don't think anyone is going to be disappointed with this!


----------



## sidefx

Placed my order Saturday morning and just got a DHL shipment notification this morning!

Just curious but what serial #'s have people been receiving?


----------



## old45

sidefx said:


> Placed my order Saturday morning and just got a DHL shipment notification this morning!
> 
> Just curious but what serial #'s have people been receiving?


I got #174


----------



## SimpleWatchMan

Ldiesel said:


> My opinions/analysis owing both the MKIII and LE 39 at the same time:
> 
> Oddly, I like the proportions of the 42 better, even though I don't like the long lugs and feel the size is almost too big for my wrist. I feel the 42 is slightly more balanced for some reason.
> 
> I like the crystal on the 39 better. The slight step makes it look more interesting.
> 
> I prefer the brushed bezel of the 42 to the polish of the 39.
> 
> Bracelet on both have a nice taper. Haven't played with the clasp on the 39 (plastic still on) but the 42 is solid.
> 
> I have a 6.75" wrist. 39mm definitely looks good, but I lean towards the aesthetics of the 42. Which should I keep??
> 
> Both are amazing pieces.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Honestly, I think you should keep both and rotate between them evenly for another month or more. Then decide which one to keep.

Also, from all the comparison pics of 42 mm & 39 mm, I too think that 42 mm is more proportional. As I have OVM V1 and the 39 mm Ocean One black, I can understand why you prefer full brushed bezel of 42 mm.

Anyway, thanks for sharing your thoughts between the two.


----------



## jeffro100

Number 54 reporting in. I find the reduced size much more refined than the 42mm. The thinner bezel and tapered and also contribute. I think the 39mm works well under a dress shirt and the 42 will remain in my weekend rotation. Pics on a 7 inch wrist.


----------



## Gab124

old45 said:


> View attachment 12730803
> 
> 
> Perfect size for me... I don't think anyone is going to be disappointed with this!


Good comparison pic there, with each photo I see between these two the more I see improvement - The 42, even off a smaller wrist, just looks too big for this watch knowing how the originals were sized - and for me personally if your going to get this close to an original in a homage might as well just size it right too, just needs solid bars on it.


----------



## Gab124

sidefx said:


> Placed my order Saturday morning and just got a DHL shipment notification this morning!
> 
> Just curious but what serial #'s have people been receiving?


Same with me, due in Monday


----------



## househalfman

I'm impressed at how thin this watch feels on the wrist. Any thinner and I feel like it'll be too thin, if that even makes sense. The backplay on the bezel is annoying and the lume is subpar but love everything else about it. It even looks good on a bracelet!


----------



## Robbyman

old45 said:


> View attachment 12730803
> 
> 
> Another comparison with MKI. Hard to tell in pictures but the dial is slightly blacker (on the MKI). Looks like the lume matches on the dial and the hands of the 39 while it didn't on the MKI. Crown guards look a bit bigger in the pictures. Getting that bracelet off was a bit tricky. Excuse the smudges on the next one.
> 
> View attachment 12731113
> 
> 
> Perfect size for me... I don't think anyone is going to be disappointed with this!


The size difference is a surprise. I honk this is going to be perfect for me.


----------



## Robbyman

Mine is coming to the UK on the 19th.


----------



## Eodtech

Trying it on a tan NATO and I think it looks great. As you know, I am a big fan of the 39mm case size and this one makes me love them even more...


----------



## Riddim Driven

househalfman said:


> and the lume is subpar


:-|:-|:-|:-| Steinhart grrrrrrrrr


----------



## Jraul7

Originally Posted by *househalfman* 
_and the lume is subpar_

Subpar compared to Seiko?


----------



## househalfman

Compared to seiko turtle, Helson sharkdiver, borealis seastorm, zelos hammerhead. 

I didn’t know what to expect from steinhart’s lume but compared to those above, my ovm doesn’t have the best lume.


----------



## Jraul7

househalfman said:


> Compared to seiko turtle, Helson sharkdiver, borealis seastorm, zelos hammerhead.
> 
> I didn't know what to expect from steinhart's lume but compared to those above, my ovm doesn't have the best lume.


My turtle and sharkdiver had great lume. In my experience fauxtina is not very good, although the Oris 65 40mm is acceptable.


----------



## Gab124

Eodtech said:


> Trying it on a tan NATO and I think it looks great. As you know, I am a big fan of the 39mm case size and this one makes me love them even more...


That does look good. I also have a tan Nato waiting to try it out on, as well as a grey Nato and a black perlon that should go really well I think.


----------



## Riddim Driven

Jraul7 said:


> My turtle and sharkdiver had great lume. In my experience fauxtina is not very good, although the Oris 65 40mm is acceptable.


I should know better that C-faux vintage lume is not viable. Are the 42mm OVM's better. No one says much about lume on OVM's and I assumed they had it mastered sufficiently. I don't expect Seiko, but would like to get 7 hrs out of it at least.

Trust you are doing well BTW --

RD


----------



## zaratsu

Riddim Driven said:


> I should know better that C-faux vintage lume is not viable. Are the 42mm OVM's better. No one says much about lume on OVM's and I assumed they had it mastered sufficiently. I don't expect Seiko, but would like to get 7 hrs out of it at least.
> 
> Trust you are doing well BTW --
> 
> RD


My OVM Mk 1 had terrible lume compared to any other diver I've owned (seiko, orient, tudor, rolex).

Was hoping they'd fix it in later generations but doesn't seem to be the case. Such a shame, it was the weakest aspect of a great watch (poor dial printing was the other one).


----------



## Riddim Driven

Huh. Guess it didn't bother the hundreds of owners that loved that watch so much. Well, I'll have to see. I should have held firm after all these years and passed on this too. Thanks!


----------



## lvt

elliswyatt said:


> Is DHL requiring a signature upon delivery?


Yes, especially when there is duty to pay


----------



## Palmettoman

Mine earlier today. I love the size in that it's more true to the original. The 42's wore too big for me. As far as the lume comments, mine is great...not Seiko great, but it holds its own. The only complaint I have is the back play in the bezel. It lines up perfectly true to 12 tho.


----------



## Jraul7

Riddim Driven said:


> Huh. Guess it didn't bother the hundreds of owners that loved that watch so much. Well, I'll have to see. I should have held firm after all these years and passed on this too. Thanks!


Well even though my 42mm OVM did not have lume like a Seiko Monster, I still liked the watch a lot (the Speedy doesn't have the best lume and I still love it). Can't wait for the 39mm OVM to arrive!


----------



## EA-Sport

Lume shot on my OVM 39








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven

Thanks Gents!!


----------



## Gab124

Jraul7 said:


> Well even though my 42mm OVM did not have lume like a Seiko Monster, I still liked the watch a lot (the Speedy doesn't have the best lume and I still love it). Can't wait for the 39mm OVM to arrive!


I agree completely with this sentiment - I didn't buy this watch on a lume hunt, I have my Seikos for that. This watch fills a completely different niche for my watch obsession. Besides, lume does not last forever anyway and one day when many of my kept watches are old and collectors their lume will be weak as well, just like an old 1970's era rolex that this one is modeled after. I mean, even James Bond had to use a lighter to read his watch once :-db-)


----------



## n1k0

Just received mine, lume is pretty much okay as far as I'm concerned.

Will post a better review tomorrow.


----------



## househalfman

I wouldn't mind a fitted rubber strap on my 39mm OVM but this tropic one from Nodus doesn't look too shabby either.


----------



## Kubricksmind

It looks sharp in my opinion.


househalfman said:


> I wouldn't mind a fitted rubber strap on my 39mm OVM but this tropic one from Nodus doesn't look too shabby either.


----------



## Jraul7

^ Definitely works on a vintage tropic style strap!


----------



## elliswyatt

househalfman said:


> I wouldn't mind a fitted rubber strap on my 39mm OVM but this tropic one from Nodus doesn't look too shabby either.


Fitted rubber strap would be a very nice option.


----------



## Nayche

This is a picture of my 39


----------



## Nayche

One more


----------



## Jraul7

Looks great!

Meanwhile, I'm desperately checking my email for a shipping confirmation. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104




----------



## n1k0

So here's my little, quick and dirty review of this OVM 39mm, with comparison with other watches I have.









The first striking thing is how small it is. In a good sense, as I've never really understood the hype with overly sized watches. I seems like the larger a watch is, the more it wants to be seen and noticed, and I'd rather not want to be noticed when that's possible. So here I am with one of the smallest diver I own.









And you know what? I looks and feels GREAT. This is classy and sporty to me, best of both worlds. The l2l length is perfect, and fits my punny 6.75" wonderfully (I think).









Sure, the lugs are a little flat but at this size it works really nicely. I'd have preferred Steinhart revisited their design to adopt something less flat, but oh well, it's not bad as it is.

The sapphire dome crystal is nice and doesn't protrude too much from the bezel. Here with the Tisell Submersible (bottom) and the Mxi LE (middle):









Of course the Maxi LE and its beautiful hesalite crystal pays a much higher respect to the original 5517, but its profile takes a long time to get used to. Lots of distorsion and height added. It's better appreciated in front of it than from the sides, if that ever means anything.









One thing I miss from the hesalite cristal is the slight "padding" it adds around the dial. The sapphire of the 39mm entirely suppresses it and makes it much more modern, but I liked the old school style of the maxi LE. The proportions as well, as others noticed before in this thread.

As for the lume, here are a few comparison shots with the Maxi LE:









They're basically the same. They won't last all night, but most of it. Other watches have better lume for sure, but it's okay to me. Below is a lume comparison for the NTH Santa Cruz, the Maxi LE, the 39mm OVM and the Tisell Submersible:
















FWIW in my tests the Submersible wins the match here.

So all in all I'm pretty much happy with my purchase, but I won't sell the Maxi LE I think, as it's a true stunner in many aspects, most notably as it approaches the look and feel of the original very nicely, and the proportions are better.

The 39mm OVM is a sweet watch, the new 20/16 bracelet is an improvement over all the previous bracelets from Steinhart I've had, looks very good and is an amazing value for the price I paid.


----------



## midwing

#077 checking in to say that the daily variation on my Watch is -0,6s / day so far, which I think is very good for a standard ETA 2824-2.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan

n1k0 said:


> So here's my little, quick and dirty review of this OVM 39mm, with comparison with other watches I have.
> 
> View attachment 12736129
> 
> 
> The first striking thing is how small it is. In a good sense, as I've never really understood the hype with overly sized watches. I seems like the larger a watch is, the more it wants to be seen and noticed, and I'd rather not want to be noticed when that's possible. So here I am with one of the smallest diver I own.
> 
> View attachment 12736133
> 
> 
> And you know what? I looks and feels GREAT. This is classy and sporty to me, best of both worlds. The l2l length is perfect, and fits my punny 6.75" wonderfully (I think).
> 
> View attachment 12736139
> 
> 
> Sure, the lugs are a little flat but at this size it works really nicely. I'd have preferred Steinhart revisited their design to adopt something less flat, but oh well, it's not bad as it is.
> 
> The sapphire dome crystal is nice and doesn't protrude too much from the bezel. Here with the Tisell Submersible (bottom) and the Mxi LE (middle):
> 
> View attachment 12736155
> 
> 
> Of course the Maxi LE and its beautiful hesalite crystal pays a much higher respect to the original 5517, but its profile takes a long time to get used to. Lots of distorsion and height added. It's better appreciated in front of it than from the sides, if that ever means anything.
> 
> View attachment 12736195
> 
> 
> One thing I miss from the hesalite cristal is the slight "padding" it adds around the dial. The sapphire of the 39mm entirely suppresses it and makes it much more modern, but I liked the old school style of the maxi LE. The proportions as well, as others noticed before in this thread.
> 
> As for the lume, here are a few comparison shots with the Maxi LE:
> 
> View attachment 12736187
> 
> 
> They're basically the same. They won't last all night, but most of it. Other watches have better lume for sure, but it's okay to me. Below is a lume comparison for the NTH Santa Cruz, the Maxi LE, the 39mm OVM and the Tisell Submersible:
> 
> View attachment 12736213
> 
> View attachment 12736217
> 
> 
> FWIW in my tests the Submersible wins the match here.
> 
> So all in all I'm pretty much happy with my purchase, but I won't sell the Maxi LE I think, as it's a true stunner in many aspects, most notably as it approaches the look and feel of the original very nicely, and the proportions are better.
> 
> The 39mm OVM is a sweet watch, the new 20/16 bracelet is an improvement over all the previous bracelets from Steinhart I've had, looks very good and is an amazing value for the price I paid.
> 
> View attachment 12736261


Very good review, especially with comparative shots. |>

If I could, I would like to give 100 likes. :-!


----------



## sidefx

For a limited production run I’m surprised to see they still have them in stock.


----------



## Gab124

n1k0 said:


> So here's my little, quick and dirty review of this OVM 39mm, with comparison with other watches I have
> 
> View attachment 12736195


This picture looks like the bezel on the 39 is a bit less dominant than on the 42. Speaking about the grip knurling and not the insert, the 39 seems a bit thinner and less aggressive and to me better looking


----------



## n1k0

Gab124 said:


> This picture looks like the bezel on the 39 is a bit less dominant than on the 42. Speaking about the grip knurling and not the insert, the 39 seems a bit thinner and less aggressive and to me better looking


Yes, the bezel on the 39 is thinner and harder to grasp, but it works. There's some one minute play backward but once it's set on a minute mark it doesn't move anymore. Had a Piranah like this, at first it bothered me but you get used to that.

Last, it's polished but the original milsubs were shipped with the bezel polished initially AFAICR... It adds a touch of class nonetheless anyway.


----------



## househalfman

5 days in a row now...


----------



## Gab124

n1k0 said:


> Yes, the bezel on the 39 is thinner and harder to grasp, but it works. There's some one minute play backward but once it's set on a minute mark it doesn't move anymore. Had a Piranah like this, at first it bothered me but you get used to that.
> 
> Last, it's polished but the original milsubs were shipped with the bezel polished initially AFAICR... It adds a touch of class nonetheless anyway.


The way I wear a watch and the things I do it will all be scuffed and satin finish pretty quickly anyway. I think the 5517 also had a polished bezel as well, at least I read that somewhere.


----------



## Nayche

Gab124 said:


> The way I wear a watch and the things I do it will all be scuffed and satin finish pretty quickly anyway. I think the 5517 also had a polished bezel as well, at least I read that somewhere.


I purchased the 39 knowing full well it had a polished bezel insert and I was fine with it. After a couple of days though I decided I much preferred the bezel on my maxi and therefore I brushed it myself to match the case and bracelet. Looks factory and suits the military vibe in my opinion


----------



## Palmettoman

I'm liking it!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gab124

^ Looks great. I have read so many comments on the proportions being better on the 42, but that looks great and I cant tell where those comments are coming from. It is the epitome of simplicity and function. I love no date to muck things up, clear large hands and indices to see, no bevel on sapphire to cause angle distortion. Just great form following function.


----------



## sidefx

#186 checking in! Got a surprise Sunday delivery from DHL. Fits nicely on my 6.75” wrist.


----------



## cadomniel

hope to get mine tomorrow


----------



## 92gli

I was a little put off by the large hands at first, but I keep coming back to this thread and decided I'm getting one.


----------



## mplsabdullah

How is the lume on these?


----------



## Riddim Driven

mplsabdullah said:


> How is the lume on these?


Ha ha -- no, no, no -- LOL -- your answer lies amongst the pages in this post. I posed the same question & after many responses from a variety of experience, I got my answer ;-).

EDIT: Shipping notice received!


----------



## sidefx

Does anyone have a picture of a OVM on a stone colored canvas strap? I'm considering placing an order for this one from Clockwork Synergy, I think the color would work nicely with the vintage lume.


----------



## vfedorov

Hi everyone, I was looking to order a 39mm ocean 1 off the steinhart website, and was wondering how much duties end up being to Canada or the US? Thanks


----------



## yankeexpress

vfedorov said:


> Hi everyone, I was looking to order a 39mm ocean 1 off the steinhart website, and was wondering how much duties end up being to Canada or the US? Thanks


Two points. 39mm OVM is exclusive to Gnomon in Asia. And there is no US Customs duty on watches under $800USD.


----------



## Sam-e

I bought the 42mm and a week later find out there's a 39mm..
result:


----------



## Anthony

Sam-e said:


> I bought the 42mm and a week later find out there's a 39mm..
> result:


That 39 is just not for me, it looks very much different, but I am not talking about size, but something else, cant quite put my finger on it! I think on 39 the hour indexes are further away from the center if that makes sense, it just not that balanced. Maybe the bezel on 39 is more constant and thats makes the whole package look different.

EDIT 1 : Excellent photo by the way, love the lighting and sharp picture.
EDIT 2 : Sporting my MK3


----------



## digivandig

I cancelled my 39mm OVM order. I already have the ETA Armida A9. Always wanted a 39mm OVM, but compared the A9 and the pictures of the OVM and I like the proportions of the indices and hands on the A9 more than on the OVM, although I like the bezel insert and vintage lume on the OVM. Couldn't justify keeping both, so I'm sticking with the A9. If I didn't already have the A9, I probably would have tried the OVM39 first though.


----------



## zimv20ca

Anthony said:


> That 39 is just not for me, it looks very much different, but I am not talking about size, but something else, cant quite put my finger on it!


i know what you mean. Sam-e does have a nice side by side. when i look at the 39mm, it looks like it's scrunching its shoulders in to make itself look smaller, like it's going through a tight door. (if that makes any sense at all).

i think the bezel has a lot to do with it. its teeth are more subdued, making it look a little less aggressive than the 42mm.


----------



## 92gli

sidefx said:


> For a limited production run I'm surprised to see they still have them in stock.


I bet steinhart already has casebacks going up to 999. Going to 4 digits requires paying for another run and more machine programming so 999 is probably it.

Anyway, today I bought the one Ldiesel decided not to keep. Can't wait. |>

My OVR V1 is now in the classifieds to make room. I'm a strict 2 watch collection guy so it has to go.


----------



## jeggo

Is it just me, but by looking at the pics, it seems like the 42 and 39 share the same dial size? Therefore making the 39 look kinda unbalanced? I just paid for mine and eagerly waiting for it to ship out tomorrow. Hoping that I would like it.


----------



## 92gli

jeggo said:


> Is it just me, but by looking at the pics, it seems like the 42 and 39 share the same dial size? Therefore making the 39 look kinda unbalanced? I just paid for mine and eagerly waiting for it to ship out tomorrow. Hoping that I would like it.


I believe they do but they pushed the markers closer to the edge on the 39 and reduced the bezel width. I'm indifferent on the placement of the markers but I love the less meaty bezel.


----------



## sidefx

My best try at a lume test, I don’t own many watches with good lume but I set up a Hamilton Pilot - OVM - Bertucci. Shots are right after charging with a LED flashlight and after 20 minutes. The lume was still visiable after 1hr 20min but could not get the picture. I’ll check again after 3 hrs.


----------



## lvt

How long does it take to charge the watches with flashlight?


----------



## Riddim Driven

lvt said:


> How long does it take to charge the watches with flashlight?


About 1 hour and 27 minutes


----------



## sidefx

That seems like a long time, I did about one minute charging. The lume was rather hard to see after 4 hours. 

On another topic my watch seems be running 4 seconds fast per day is that in spec for a Swiss automatic?


----------



## Jraul7

Shipping notice for today!!!!!! b-)b-)b-)b-)b-)


----------



## lvt

sidefx said:


> On another topic my watch seems be running 4 seconds fast per day is that in spec for a Swiss automatic?


It's within specs, but can be adjusted to +2 if you want.


----------



## EA-Sport

sidefx said:


> On another topic my watch seems be running 4 seconds fast per day is that in spec for a Swiss automatic?


Have you tried resting the watch in different position at night? In my case my OVM 39 went a bit faster with dial up and slower with Crown up. Just try some different positions and keep track with your app to know how each position affects how the watch is running.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

lvt said:


> How long does it take to charge the watches with flashlight?


About 2 seconds using a $3 UV flashilght from eBay.


----------



## lvt

yankeexpress said:


> About 2 seconds using a $3 UV flashilght from eBay.


Maybe I missed the UV thing, I used to charge my watches with regular flashlight for a good minute but the lume doesn't last long.


----------



## jmai

Quick impressions after receiving it today from Gnomon (paid on Tuesday, delivered on Friday, Gnomon is fantastic)

*Love* 
- The size. ALL their divers should come in this size lol.
- The matte dial
- The lume pip
- The proportions and overall look

*Dislike* 
- The flat lugs. Makes it a bit awkward on nato, but I can live with it.
- The most sloppy bezel action of any of my divers at any price range (and I have quite a few...). It's almost embarrassing. 
- Not a fan of the domed crystal. It's a bit too raised up off the bezel insert for my liking. I either want my crystals to be full on box dome, or just stay flat.

Overall, it's a keeper. Love it on a bond nato.

First photo has reflections, they're not scratches.


----------



## househalfman

Loving mine on this leather strap...


----------



## Jraul7

Pictures suck, but the size works great. Very comfortable watch for nato wear. There is some play in the bezel, but besides that I like it. If you like milsubs, this is a good buy.














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nayche

Love this watch. Here’s another shot of mine with a brushed bezel.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan

FishPizza said:


> Love this watch. Here's another shot of mine with a brushed bezel.


Nice. Could you share how you managed to brush up the whole bezel? Minus the bezel insert of course.


----------



## Jraul7

Two other comparison shots, in case anyone is still in the fence:



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vette Enthusiast

Anybody know if Gnomon has a coupon code applicable for watch purchases in December 2017? Love the new Steinhart OVM39. Had a OVM V1 original with the 200m designation on the dial but sold it shortly after purchase because it was just too big for my wrist. One of the few watches I actually sold for more than I purchased it for. The new OVM39 looks like a keeper.


----------



## Nayche

I honestly can’t see myself moving this one on.


----------



## househalfman

This cheap nato strap has no business being this high-quality!


----------



## 92gli

No.019 in the house. Only complaint is the reflection off the crystal outside was pretty extreme today. Lume is great. Getting used to how it _seems thicker_ than the OVR I just sold, even though I know it's not. May have to brush the bezel but I'll give it some time.


----------



## gregly505

I'm very happy to say that I ordered mine middle of last week and should be arriving on Tuesday. Very much so looking forward to the reduced size. In regards to the sloppy bezel actions that people have been noting above how would it compare to Seiko divers like the skx or turtle??


----------



## Sam-e

I thought I'd add some comparison photos. For reference - my wrist size is 6.3-4". I think the 39mm wears very nicely on my wrist and addresses the oversize that the 42mm had. :


----------



## SaoDavi

Sam-e said:


> I thought I'd add some comparison photos:


That Tudor looks huge by comparison.


----------



## sidefx

So what serial #’s are the end of this week shipments?

I asked Gnonom how many are in this limited run with no response.


----------



## Jraul7

Bought mine the 12, got it yesterday, No. 231. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redhed18

Ordered mine Dec 8 and arrived Dec 24. 

You’d think I’d be chuffed that DHL delivered it *before* Christmas ...but it’s not a Christmas present so I’m extremely irate with those clowns because I was out of town! The original DHL expected delivery was Dec 27th... I even went on their (very smooth) site and updated delivery to Dec 29 to make sure I would be home. No probs right? I was even ready to post some praise about how effortless DHL was and how happy I was with them. Then today - on a frickin’ Sunday - I get an email saying “Delivered.”

Of course their call centre is closed. WTF. Some poor schmuck is driving the truck around but nobody picks up the phone???

I had to drive 4 hours through really bad snow which was quite dangerous to rescue my watch off the front porch.

Also apparently the seller was Ok with delivery without a signature. I had figured that was my failsafe, that DHL could *not* deliver it because I had expressly refused to give them that consent online. Surprise!

What a day... thanks DHL!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lvt

redhed18 said:


> Ordered mine Dec 8 and arrived Dec 24.
> 
> You'd think I'd be chuffed that DHL delivered it *before* Christmas ...but it's not a Christmas present so I'm extremely irate with those clowns because I was out of town! The original DHL expected delivery was Dec 27th... I even went on their (very smooth) site and updated delivery to Dec 29 to make sure I would be home. No probs right? I was even ready to post some praise about how effortless DHL was and how happy I was with them. Then today - on a frickin' Sunday - I get an email saying "Delivered."
> 
> Of course their call centre is closed. WTF. Some poor schmuck is driving the truck around but nobody picks up the phone???
> 
> I had to drive 4 hours through really bad snow which was quite dangerous to rescue my watch off the front porch.
> 
> Also apparently the seller was Ok with delivery without a signature. I had figured that was my failsafe, that DHL could *not* deliver it because I had expressly refused to give them that consent online. Surprise!
> 
> What a day... thanks DHL!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow


----------



## 92gli

Boy, it really takes some mending of the mind to get used to a 39 with a bracelet that tapers to a relatively "girlie" 16mm after you've been wearing 42-45mm ever since you got into nice watches. But, I've been wearing it all weekend and it's definitely a keeper. At least for a while. 

The really good test for me was looking at it on my arm in a full length mirror. What looks small up close suddenly looks pretty substantial when you step back and see the whole picture.

The bezel slop is a bit disappointing. Would be nice if they could fix that and send owners an updated part. Guess it's the spring that's the problem.


----------



## sidefx

redhed18 said:


> Ordered mine Dec 8 and arrived Dec 24.
> 
> You'd think I'd be chuffed that DHL delivered it *before* Christmas ...but it's not a Christmas present so I'm extremely irate with those clowns because I was out of town! The original DHL expected delivery was Dec 27th... I even went on their (very smooth) site and updated delivery to Dec 29 to make sure I would be home. No probs right? I was even ready to post some praise about how effortless DHL was and how happy I was with them. Then today - on a frickin' Sunday - I get an email saying "Delivered."
> 
> Of course their call centre is closed. WTF. Some poor schmuck is driving the truck around but nobody picks up the phone???
> 
> I had to drive 4 hours through really bad snow which was quite dangerous to rescue my watch off the front porch.
> 
> Also apparently the seller was Ok with delivery without a signature. I had figured that was my failsafe, that DHL could *not* deliver it because I had expressly refused to give them that consent online. Surprise!
> 
> What a day... thanks DHL!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had a similar experience. I had scheduled delivery on Monday the 18th, so knowing I would be at work I went on the DHL site and selected to pick up at the shipping center. After shopping all day Sunday I happened to notice a package on the front step. I think DHL was using couriers outside the normal work force for the holidays.


----------



## redhed18

nodnod222 said:


>


Does anyone find the bracelet a little odd?

I have thin wrists, 6.25, and bracelets tend to point straight down. My Raven Trekker on the oyster still looks great.

But the OVM seems to have a very squared off ("squoval") back side to the first link after the endlink. So on a thin wrist, the squared-off part kind of juts out.

You can see it nodnod222's photo ...
Something about the construction is less than ideal.

Example of Trekker


__
http://instagr.am/p/BQLWgvVhMAI/


----------



## 92gli

My wrist is 7" so I get enough wrap to prevent that issue. There really is no perfect solution for it. For example, look at the bracelets that ginault uses. With those, 2 segments of the first link look like a shelf on smaller wrists. I prefer the steinhart type.

Also, this is common to all the steinhart oceans because the lugs don't curve down on the ends. If you want endlinks that drop down sharply, the lugs need to as well.


----------



## 92gli

Lume isn't bad. Charged for 30 secs with an led shop light. Decent amount of light in the room when I took the pic.


----------



## m6rk

I just received mine today, #105. Kind of sorry I bought it. I love the size and the bracelet is fine. It nestles on the wrist just right...but.... I don't like the face and the way the bezel appears to go over parts of the face indices. The face... I'm tired of the Matt black crap that doesn't appear black at all. Give me a nice gloss lacquered black finish that looks deep black like the Sinn 556i. The indices and sword hands are too big for the face. It looks cartoonish. They should of been scaled back a bit to be in proportion to the size of the face. I had the OVM maxi limited version and sold it...mistake. It had a perfect look and beat out of this model in looks but it's a 42mm. This one just doesn't do it for me...looks like a Seiko or Citizen. I'm a bit tired of the 42mm Ocean one watches but they look much better and the face is in better proportion than the OVM39. Don't get me wrong, I love Steinhart watches and think they're a great value. I've had more than I care to remember. I just think this one could of been done better. I'll keep it because I'm tired of selling for a loss constantly and it's a good watch, just differs from what I would of like to have seen for this one.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan

m6rk said:


> ... I love the size and the bracelet is fine. It nestles on the wrist just right...but.... I don't like the face and the way the bezel appears to go over parts of the face indices. The face... I'm tired of the Matt black crap that doesn't appear black at all. Give me a nice gloss lacquered black finish that looks deep black like the Sinn 556i. The indices and sword hands are too big for the face. It looks cartoonish. They should of been scaled back a bit to be in proportion to the size of the face.....


+1

I didn't handled it yet. But from all the pics I've seen so far, I totally relate to your experience.


----------



## sfl1979

This is my first Steinhart and first _real_ homage. The closest to a sub homage I bought is the Hydroconquest and the Action Diver. 
I like it - I really do. Great bracelet and perfect size. I would have preferred a darker dial, but it's still a beauty IMO.








Number #194


----------



## Casanova Jr.

From the pics posted here by members and videos on youtube it is clear that the dial is not a deep black, more like a matte black not sure why people are expecting something else.


----------



## m6rk

Casanova Jr. said:


> From the pics posted here by members and videos on youtube it is clear that the dial is not a deep black, more like a matte black not sure why people are expecting something else.


I came across the watch on the Gnomon website and hadn't seen the photos here at the time. I tend to go in and out of watch mode and hadn't been keeping up on new Steinharts. I occasionally check Steinhart and Gnomon websites for new products and when I saw this my interest was peaked. On the Gnomon site the dial face looks like it's a deep black and along with their description, "Now, the dial is where it gets interesting. With much request from collectors, the OVM39 has a very deep matte black dial." it would appear to be, you guessed it, a deep black dial. That it is not. Just wanted to clarify why I was a bit disappointed.


----------



## m6rk

But you are correct in that I should have did a bit more research and looked up more pics and videos before I pulled the trigger. I do have an impulsive streak at times. My bad on that.


----------



## m6rk

Casanova Jr. said:


> From the pics posted here by members and videos on youtube it is clear that the dial is not a deep black, more like a matte black not sure why people are expecting something else.


If you want to see a deep black dial, look at the OVM Maxi! Now that's the one I should of kept. I'm afraid along with that impulsive streak is an idiot streak as well


----------



## ducatiross

m6rk said:


> I just received mine today, #105. Kind of sorry I bought it. I love the size and the bracelet is fine. It nestles on the wrist just right...but.... I don't like the face and the way the bezel appears to go over parts of the face indices. The face... I'm tired of the Matt black crap that doesn't appear black at all. Give me a nice gloss lacquered black finish that looks deep black like the Sinn 556i. The indices and sword hands are too big for the face. It looks cartoonish. They should of been scaled back a bit to be in proportion to the size of the face. I had the OVM maxi limited version and sold it...mistake. It had a perfect look and beat out of this model in looks but it's a 42mm. This one just doesn't do it for me...looks like a Seiko or Citizen. I'm a bit tired of the 42mm Ocean one watches but they look much better and the face is in better proportion than the OVM39. Don't get me wrong, I love Steinhart watches and think they're a great value. I've had more than I care to remember. I just think this one could of been done better. I'll keep it because I'm tired of selling for a loss constantly and it's a good watch, just differs from what I would of like to have seen for this one.


I'm with you on the indices M6RK. They are too big for the bezel numbers and do look cartoonish and out of place. I'm lucky that with a 7 inch wrist, the 42mm looks good, not oversized, but I can wear a 39mm (like my Zenith) or even a 38mm (like my Omega Speedmaster Mk. 40 Cosmos) and they don't look too small. So I get a lot of choice.

Still thinking about a normal black 39mm Ocean as an alternative to my Zenith (I've had it for 20 years and only got 10 months left with it because it is going to my son when he is 21 - don't tell him ! God, I am missing it already and it hasn't gone yet !)


----------



## m6rk

ducatiross said:


> I'm with you on the indices M6RK. They are too big for the bezel numbers and do look cartoonish and out of place. I'm lucky that with a 7 inch wrist, the 42mm looks good, not oversized, but I can wear a 39mm (like my Zenith) or even a 38mm (like my Omega Speedmaster Mk. 40 Cosmos) and they don't look too small. So I get a lot of choice.
> 
> Still thinking about a normal black 39mm Ocean as an alternative to my Zenith (I've had it for 20 years and only got 10 months left with it because it is going to my son when he is 21 - don't tell him ! God, I am missing it already and it hasn't gone yet !)


My OVM 39, less than 24 hours old, is up for sale.


----------



## TheGanzman

Sorry boys - hands too big for that dial; throws the ENTIRE "scale" of the watch off! I think that the dial indices are too "Maxi" as well; surprised to see THIS "interpretation" from Steinhart. Makes me even more glad that I pulled the trigger on an OVM Mk. 1 at 42mm and with a BLACK dial...


----------



## Eodtech

I think it fill's a space in the line up and I definitely think Steinhart should have produced this little OVM in 39mm. But I couldn't agree more that the OV Mk1 42mm is one of the best looking watches Steinhart has produced, ever. I love my Mk1 on this NATO, but I am going to change it to a leather strap today and I will post pics of that later.

And Ganzman, I think you know what my all time favorite Steinhart watch is though, right...?


----------



## sidefx

Just put my OVM on a Nodus tropic strap. Not sure if I like this combo just yet. The strap has a smell of rubber.


----------



## Eodtech

m6rk said:


> If you want to see a deep black dial, look at the OVM Maxi! Now that's the one I should of kept. I'm afraid along with that impulsive streak is an idiot streak as well


Hi m6rk -

I really like the 39mm OVM overall, but having the dial not be a really "black" dial when compared to the original black dialed OVM's is my only real complaint. Its not far off and not as "gray" as the later evolutions of the OVM line, but its still not truly black either.

Here it is compared to some of the other OVM examples including the MAXI. Like I said, its a great little watch and I love the 39mm case size, but I am a bit disappointed in the dial color for sure...


----------



## househalfman

sidefx said:


> Just put my OVM on a Nodus tropic strap. Not sure if I like this combo just yet. The strap has a smell of rubber.


I had the exact same setup a few weeks ago...


----------



## m6rk

Eodtech said:


> Hi m6rk -
> 
> I really like the 39mm OVM overall, but having the dial not be a really "black" dial when compared to the original black dialed OVM's is my only real complaint. Its not far off and not as "gray" as the later evolutions of the OVM line, but its still not truly black either.
> 
> Here it is compared to some of the other OVM examples including the MAXI. Like I said, its a great little watch and I love the 39mm case size, but I am a bit disappointed in the dial color for sure...


And I agree with you. I really love Steinhart watches. They offer a ton of value with some beautiful designed watches. The OVM 39 is no exception. Watch design is extremely personal as everyone here knows. It just takes a few minor design ticks to be either something you pine over to something that doesn't work for you at all. The OVM is a perfect sized watch but for me just had a few design elements that made it a no go for me. I sold mine less than 24 hours after I received it. I ordered a Squale 20 ATMOS ROOT BEER - 1545. At 40mm it's again a perfect size like the OVM 39, but more of a traditional dial design. I'm looking forward to trying it out. It's my first Squale but they look awesome. The only thing I'm not crazy about is that fish looking logo.


----------



## m6rk

Eodtech said:


> Hi m6rk -
> 
> I really like the 39mm OVM overall, but having the dial not be a really "black" dial when compared to the original black dialed OVM's is my only real complaint. Its not far off and not as "gray" as the later evolutions of the OVM line, but its still not truly black either.
> 
> Here it is compared to some of the other OVM examples including the MAXI. Like I said, its a great little watch and I love the 39mm case size, but I am a bit disappointed in the dial color for sure...


Still wish I would of kept my Maxi!


----------



## cadomniel

the OVM 39mm is nearly perfect for me> Just bezel pip and bezel action could be better  I'm really happy with it


----------



## RotorBoater

m6rk said:


> And I agree with you. I really love Steinhart watches. They offer a ton of value with some beautiful designed watches. The OVM 39 is no exception. Watch design is extremely personal as everyone here knows. It just takes a few minor design ticks to be either something you pine over to something that doesn't work for you at all. The OVM is a perfect sized watch but for me just had a few design elements that made it a no go for me. I sold mine less than 24 hours after I received it. I ordered a Squale 20 ATMOS ROOT BEER - 1545. At 40mm it's again a perfect size like the OVM 39, but more of a traditional dial design. I'm looking forward to trying it out. It's my first Squale but they look awesome. The only thing I'm not crazy about is that fish looking logo.


Let us know how you like the Squale compared to the OVM 39. I've always like Squale but have never pulled the trigger on one


----------



## Nayche

cadomniel said:


> the OVM 39mm is nearly perfect for me> Just bezel pip and bezel action could be better  I'm really happy with it


I' really very happy with mine also. I had the MAXI and a MKII OVM before that. I have 7 1/2 inch flat wrists and they just felt too hefty for me.

I guess i'm in the minority but I prefer the proportions of this 39 version. The flat lugs actually look good and make the watch wear larger than the 39mm. The bezel is less prominent. I've also noticed the bezel insert is totally flush with the bezel unlike each of my 42 OVM's where the insert was ever so slightly raised above the bezel. The pip is also more subtle and refined.

Probably pot luck but the Steinhart logo on the crown is perfectly lined up when fully screwed in.

The bezel action is the only thing I'd change. Don't understand the comments about the dial shade of black not working while the MAXI was perfect. Certainly not enough difference in there for me to notice and I wonder if it would even be a talking point had there never been the controversy of the grey dialled OVM


----------



## m6rk

RotorBoater said:


> Let us know how you like the Squale compared to the OVM 39. I've always like Squale but have never pulled the trigger on one


Will do

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## randad701

Love the 39 OVM! I've found fault with most every watch purchased and I've purchased my share. On a cost to benefit basis this more than holds it's own. I'm #245 by the way.


----------



## EA-Sport

Mine has been running well within COSC by changing how I put it at night. For mine, crown up made it go slightly slower and crown down made it go slightly faster. -0.7spd, pretty good IMHO.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redhed18

cadomniel said:


> the OVM 39mm is nearly perfect for me> Just bezel pip and bezel action could be better  I'm really happy with it


How do you guys find the bezel operation (apart from the infamous Steinhart backplay...) ?

Maybe I'm just used to coin-edge bezels, but I find this Sub-style bezel very hard to get any grip on.

Using the typical "two-finger-45-degree-pinch" method I really don't find it easy to turn.

But what I found does work is the "jam jar" method...
i.e.

Use the meaty part of your index finger (between the 1st & 2nd knuckle) and your thumb.
Now it turns easily for days...

Is this just how this type of bezel works, or is it because the Steinhart design is not "sharp" enough to get a bite on your fingers?

I did spin the bezel about 100x thinking that it might break it in a little, but made no difference.

I looked at the original Rolex Milsub and the OVM 42, and while their bezels have a more aggressive look (with a few mm between the "scallops") they don't appear to offer much more purchase.


----------



## elliswyatt

redhed18 said:


> How do you guys find the bezel operation (apart from the infamous Steinhart backplay...) ?
> 
> Maybe I'm just used to coin-edge bezels, but I find this Sub-style bezel very hard to get any grip on.
> 
> Using the typical "two-finger-45-degree-pinch" method I really don't find it easy to turn.
> 
> But what I found does work is the "jam jar" method...
> i.e.
> 
> Use the meaty part of your index finger (between the 1st & 2nd knuckle) and your thumb.
> Now it turns easily for days...
> 
> Is this just how this type of bezel works, or is it because the Steinhart design is not "sharp" enough to get a bite on your fingers?
> 
> I did spin the bezel about 100x thinking that it might break it in a little, but made no difference.
> 
> I looked at the original Rolex Milsub and the OVM 42, and while their bezels have a more aggressive look (with a few mm between the "scallops") they don't appear to offer much more purchase.


The method that works best for me is to use a very light touch with my forefinger on top as a guide while simultaneously applying lateral force with my thumbnail in between the ridges. Rotates very freely that way.


----------



## redhed18

elliswyatt said:


> The method that works best for me is to use a very light touch with my forefinger on top as a guide while simultaneously applying lateral force with my *thumbnail* in between the ridges. Rotates very freely that way.


Thanks a million! That works much much better...

Now I won't end up with funny calluses that require explanation lol.

"No, no, it's because of my _watch_..."


----------



## TheGanzman

Old schooler here - I keep both my thumb & forefinger fingernails on both hands "long" - that way they are "tools" to use for (among other things), bezel adjustment (which I do ~6 times/day, EVERY day), and all the myriad things that one uses one's fingernails for. Also, with five Rescue Cats in da' house, not a day goes by when I don't have to pluck a cat hair or three outta one of my nostrils, LOL...


----------



## BigDuke

First time buyer of a Steinhart and I like it but the bezel could be a deal breaker for some. My bezel is the same. Its been very difficult to turn smoothly and the rounded edges of the bezel ring don't help. It has gotten a little better after turning it a whole bunch.








redhed18 said:


> How do you guys find the bezel operation (apart from the infamous Steinhart backplay...) ?
> 
> Maybe I'm just used to coin-edge bezels, but I find this Sub-style bezel very hard to get any grip on.
> 
> Using the typical "two-finger-45-degree-pinch" method I really don't find it easy to turn.
> 
> But what I found does work is the "jam jar" method...
> i.e.
> 
> Use the meaty part of your index finger (between the 1st & 2nd knuckle) and your thumb.
> Now it turns easily for days...
> 
> Is this just how this type of bezel works, or is it because the Steinhart design is not "sharp" enough to get a bite on your fingers?
> 
> I did spin the bezel about 100x thinking that it might break it in a little, but made no difference.
> 
> I looked at the original Rolex Milsub and the OVM 42, and while their bezels have a more aggressive look (with a few mm between the "scallops") they don't appear to offer much more purchase.


----------



## househalfman

Mine looks great on the excellent Jungle ToxicNato Shiznit...


----------



## redhed18

househalfman said:


> Mine looks great on the excellent Jungle ToxicNato Shiznit...


Nice!
I was "this close" to ordering that in a batch of stuff from Terry today... Your post might have put me over the edge.


----------



## pinchycm

All these nuanced issues like the bezel play and odd proportions sound like an opportunity to do a 39mm OVM mk2.


----------



## Terry Lennox

I wonder if the black dial will be the limited Gnomon production and then when Steinhart begins its own 39mm mark later they will be of the gray dial variety used in the 42 OVM. That may be the difference.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan

pinchycm said:


> All these nuanced issues like the bezel play and odd proportions sound like an opportunity to do a 39mm OVM mk2.


+1


----------



## chris58

I must have got lucky as my bezel is okay. Easy to move but does have a little back play.


----------



## househalfman

Bezel action on mine is crap too  Here on the ToxicNato Shiznit...


----------



## HSTexan

I used to own an OVM1 and let it go awhile back...have been kicking myself over it because it's a great watch and it actually kept time within 1s/day. I have smaller wrists and was always holding out hope they'd do a 39mm OVM--looks like my dreams have come true!


----------



## Jraul7

househalfman said:


> Mine looks great on the excellent Jungle ToxicNato Shiznit...


Great looking combo!


----------



## Sub1680

Is there an easy fix for the bezel slop? How bad is it, really? I'm thinking if I got one of these I'd just pop the bezel off and kill the ratchet given it's a milsub homage and the real milsub had a simple spring tensioned bidirectional bezel anyway. 

Also is the lug width 20 or 22?


----------



## RotorBoater

Sub1680 said:


> Is there an easy fix for the bezel slop? How bad is it, really? I'm thinking if I got one of these I'd just pop the bezel off and kill the ratchet given it's a milsub homage and the real milsub had a simple spring tensioned bidirectional bezel anyway.
> 
> Also is the lug width 20 or 22?


It's really not that bad. There's a tad of backplay and it might take you a few different tries to find your best fit with your fingers to operate the bezel (for me it was placing my thumb on the 9 and index on the 2). As far as removing the bezel to fix the issue, I've seen posts from people who tried removing the bezel on the 42s and they had to send them back to Steinhart to be put back on because no matter how they tried they couldn't do it.

Lug width is 20 and the bracelet tapers to 16.


----------



## aji1

Gnomon is now listing these as out of stock...


----------



## jerseydan31

Ok I’m lost everyone. Jumping on the Steinhart train now. Looking for a black Ocean 39 or an OVM 39. Will they re-appear in stock anytime soon?


----------



## jerseydan31

Ok I’m lost everyone. Jumping on the Steinhart train now. Looking for a black Ocean 39 or an OVM 39. Will they re-appear in stock anytime soon?


----------



## househalfman

jerseydan31 said:


> Ok I'm lost everyone. Jumping on the Steinhart train now. Looking for a black Ocean 39 or an OVM 39. Will they re-appear in stock anytime soon?


I've seen a few OVM39 in the sales forum a couple of days ago. I'm sure something will pop up again if Gnomon doesn't restock theirs.


----------



## Terry Lennox

jerseydan31 said:


> Ok I'm lost everyone. Jumping on the Steinhart train now. Looking for a black Ocean 39 or an OVM 39. Will they re-appear in stock anytime soon?


Sign up for Gnomon's notification list. I'm pretty confident they will restock eventually.


----------



## Terry Lennox

double post


----------



## zaratsu

Too early to stop this gravy train...I think more will come in soon.


----------



## Riddim Driven

Terry Lennox said:


> Sign up for Gnomon's notification list. I'm pretty confident they will restock eventually.


That's right. When they offer the "notify when available" option it does mean more are on the way. I expect it helps gauge further production too. Upon initial release they were only "out of stock" for 48 hrs or so.


----------



## m6rk

RotorBoater said:


> Let us know how you like the Squale compared to the OVM 39. I've always like Squale but have never pulled the trigger on one


The Squale root beer 1545 arrived today and I'm really liking it. At 40mm, it's the perfect size for this watch. The face design and indices are in a more classic proportion and not so big compared to the dial, one of the things I felt was off on the OVM 39. Not a huge fan of cyclops lens on any watch but on this one it's as good as it gets and it's a 2.5 magnification so it's very useful compared to the week lens that Steinhart uses. Bracelet is good with screw links and a decent clasp with a divers extension. Nothing special but good. All in all I really like it.


----------



## Terry Lennox

Well mine arrived an hour ago. I must be the DHL driver's last stop of the night. 
Loving how it still has presence despite the compact size. 
Bezel is fine. Yes it has a some play, no it doesn't bother me. Nice ratcheting click. 
The crown operates smoothly. 
This is my first Steinhart (I've been exclusively a Seiko diver fanboy until now but was itching for a Swiss Rolex-style piece at a Japanese price.) 
I might try it on this nice Barton canvas khaki strap for a military look. It matches the vintage-lumed indices.
I'm very pleased so far.


----------



## Terry Lennox

PS. I also like the big hands. I think they give it some character that helps push it beyond milsub homage.


----------



## Boggy

I ended up getting one to actually see it in person. I am on the fence with regard to keeping it. Like some have commented, I find the markers too big. Same with the hands. I think they are the same size as that of the OVM 42mms.



Terry Lennox said:


> PS. I also like the big hands. I think they give it some character that helps push it beyond milsub homage.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan

Boggy said:


> I ended up getting one to actually see it in person. I am on the fence with regard to keeping it. Like some have commented, I find the markers too big. Same with the hands. I think they are the same size as that of the OVM 42mms.


I think the minute hand looks thicker than the 42 mm OVM. But I could be wrong. Any owners of both would like to comment?


----------



## Terry Lennox

One thing that's interesting: I bought mine this month right before they went out of stock. It is number 13X. The warranty card is stamped Jan 5 2018. There is currently one on Ebay and the seller says it is number 26X with warranty card date of December 23 2017. I don't believe mine was a returned piece because it had all the factory plastic shrink wrap and was in mint condition with no issues. Of course someone could have simply returned it unopened. But the other possibility is that Gnomon pulled from various boxes and some higher numbers went out before some lower numbers.

Either way no one should really care about the number but I was surprised to see it.


----------



## sidefx

That eBay unit is currently $512 with 3 days remaining...

https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Steinh...940247?hash=item441427f997:g:ceUAAOSwUg9aTryS


----------



## househalfman

Terry Lennox said:


> One thing that's interesting: I bought mine this month right before they went out of stock. It is number 13X. The warranty card is stamped Jan 5 2018. There is currently one on Ebay and the seller says it is number 26X with warranty card date of December 23 2017. I don't believe mine was a returned piece because it had all the factory plastic shrink wrap and was in mint condition with no issues. Of course someone could have simply returned it unopened. But the other possibility is that Gnomon pulled from various boxes and some higher numbers went out before some lower numbers.
> 
> Either way no one should really care about the number but I was surprised to see it.


They made the first 90 available to reserve but asked to give them 2 numbers in case one is already taken. I gave my 2 preferred numbers but was told both were already taken. Sure enough when I went back to their webpage all numbers were already crossed out, which was weird because only 2 minutes prior to that only half were taken (the preorder has been open for about 2 hours by then).

They ended up sending me #76. I think halfway through they got lazy and just assigned people random numbers.


----------



## Terry Lennox

sidefx said:


> That eBay unit is currently $512 with 3 days remaining...
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Steinh...940247?hash=item441427f997:g:ceUAAOSwUg9aTryS


Depending on how high the final price goes we may see a couple more sellers come out of the woodwork.


----------



## kit7

Terry Lennox said:


> Depending on how high the final price goes we may see a couple more sellers come out of the woodwork.


522 now, would shipping and fees be covered at that?


----------



## sidefx

kit7 said:


> Terry Lennox said:
> 
> 
> 
> Depending on how high the final price goes we may see a couple more sellers come out of the woodwork.
> 
> 
> 
> 522 now, would shipping and fees be covered at that?
Click to expand...

The buyer is paying for shipping in this auction. The seller has PayPal & eBay fees.


----------



## 92gli

kit7 said:


> 522 now, would shipping and fees be covered at that?


Ebay+paypal fees are about 10%, so there's no profit yet.


----------



## kit7

92gli said:


> Ebay+paypal fees are about 10%, so there's no profit yet.


Thanks, it will be interesting to see how the final price compares to a Mk 1 https://www.ebay.com/itm/1730697066...99&_trkparms=gh1g=I173069706688.N36.S1.R3.TR4


----------



## old45

Took it to the beach. Did its job well!​


----------



## Terry Lennox

Nice shot. These watches should be used with vigor.


----------



## sidefx

kit7 said:


> Thanks, it will be interesting to see how the final price compares to a Mk 1 https://www.ebay.com/itm/1730697066...99&_trkparms=gh1g=I173069706688.N36.S1.R3.TR4


OVM39 went for $595 +shipping.


----------



## old45

Thanks to the post a few pages back I put it on a rubber tropic trap (from Oris 65) and I think it really suits. A great combo!


----------



## taifighter

Damn wish I could get my hands on one!


----------



## sidefx

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/173098084656

Another one on ebay #004...


----------



## Terry Lennox

Another one went up yesterday with a buy it now and sold for $795.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Steinh...OB8lSTdpf8h2del5ExYS4%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## redhed18

_Whoever received No.007 could practically name their price...
_
Unfortunately it wasn't me 

Mine is still in the box unworn/unadjusted, and still in plastic. 
I had considered giving it as a present, but had a change of plan.

Also I think there's a possibility that I could be a closet "one watch" guy... 
Is there a support group for that?

I wore one of my other watches recently and would periodically look down and be startled, 
"What the _h#ll_ is that?" lol

Waking up in the morning, check the watch, and it's like...
"?? Who the heck ??... Oh yeah, Barbara, yeah Barbara. No... No wait. Susan?"

We'll see when Terry's NATO's ever arrive if I like how they look next to the OVM.
If yes, then onto the NATO and into rotation, otherwise it could be the chopping block...

I may need to join the 2018 abstinence thread!


----------



## EA-Sport

Terry Lennox said:


> Another one went up yesterday with a buy it now and sold for $795.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Steinh...OB8lSTdpf8h2del5ExYS4%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


This is insane but I guess it's worth what someone is willing to pay for it...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 92gli

Someone in another thread said they stopped at 300.


----------



## Terry Lennox

I have a review of mine in the dive watch themed forum if anyone's interested.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/steinhart-ocean-vintage-military-39-ovm-39-two-weeks-4618009.html


----------



## andyk8

Gnomon confirmed they're releasing more OVM 39mm, at least another 300.


----------



## jerseydan31

Argh


----------



## jerseydan31

OK Folks (UPDATE):

got an email from Gnomon last night at 11:30 EST with notification that they were back in stock:

Steinhart Watches - Ocean Vintage Military 39 - Gnomon Exclusive

Woke up at 5am and was able to snag one. I'ts 8am and it's OUT OF STOCK AGAIN (HOLY CRAP)!!!

Wow folks want this so bad!!!!


----------



## redhed18

andyk8 said:


> Gnomon confirmed they're releasing more OVM 39mm, at least another 300.


Not exactly based on what I read here:

__
http://instagr.am/p/BeKT5eVHPdv/

Discussion:


bastonate how many you doing this run?
gnomonwatches not sure yet
gnomonwatches but for this year maybe up to serial 300 plus I guess


Based on that, it's not "another 300" but it's however many more need to be released to bring us up to No.300

How many have they released so far? 
150? 200? 250? If so, then we're talking another +150, +100 or +50 respectively

They do leave it open to going over 300 by saying "not sure yet" and "serial 300 plus" but I don't think they are going to drop 300 *more* watches.

cheers


----------



## RotorBoater

Terry Lennox said:


> Well mine arrived an hour ago. I must be the DHL driver's last stop of the night.
> Loving how it still has presence despite the compact size.
> Bezel is fine. Yes it has a some play, no it doesn't bother me. Nice ratcheting click.
> The crown operates smoothly.
> This is my first Steinhart (I've been exclusively a Seiko diver fanboy until now but was itching for a Swiss Rolex-style piece at a Japanese price.)
> I might try it on this nice Barton canvas khaki strap for a military look. It matches the vintage-lumed indices.
> I'm very pleased so far.
> View attachment 12781367


Could you post a pic with this on the Barton strap? Looks like it'd be a good combo I might buy


----------



## kit7

This https://www.ebay.com/itm/Steinhart-...d-New-Boxed-/401480227283?hash=item5d7a1619d3 is a little bit crazy, expects the watch to arrive on the 24th.

_I will receive the watch directly from Gnomon by Wednesday 24 Jan._


----------



## jerseydan31

OK Folks (update)....

Sent an email to Gnomon asking them if I could request a specific serial # with my OVM39 purchase....this was their answer:

Dear Sir,

Thank you for your email and order. We only received the last 30 pieces and they are in very random numbers.

Regrettably, we are not taking any request for specific numbers for logistics reasons.

Thank you for your understanding.

---
Meanwhile, please let us know if we can be of any assistance.

Warmest Regards
Anders Tan
Gnomon Watches
url: www.GnomonWatches.com
email: [email protected]
phone: +65 6396 6920
fax: +65 6396 6921


oh well.....


----------



## sidefx

Gnomon was being a little cheeky with this release stating 300 plus. I guess we have a limited release of 300 mk1 ovm39. Bring on the gray dial mk2 Steinhart!


----------



## GnarKing

Just completed a review on my blog if y'all are interested. Love this watch!!

http://colawatch.com/2018/01/20/steinhart-ocean-vintage-military-39-review/









Instagram: @TheColumbiaWatchSociety


----------



## kit7

GnarKing said:


> Just completed a review on my blog if y'all are interested. Love this watch!!
> 
> Steinhart Ocean Vintage Military 39 Review ? ColaWatch.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instagram: @TheColumbiaWatchSociety


 '_I got sweatier than a gypsy wi__th a mortgage' _Filing this one away for future reference, thanks.


----------



## jcartw20

According to their site, the next batch should be available around May 2018. Although, to be honest it was a bit misleading as I thought it was a completely new run rather than just the remaining 30 of the initial 300 pc. run. Thought I had more time. Wishing I hadn't hesitated.


----------



## Terry Lennox

I'm very glad they are making more. It's a great watch at a great price. More people who prefer the smaller size should be able to have one.


----------



## hammuza

Hey guys!
Been a long time lurker, decided to post now anyway.

I've bought the 39mm OVM by the 14th of Jan, when I was visiting Singapore, so I bought directly at the boutique.
They are sold out at that time, so I decided to come to the boutique anyway, and luckily, they have 1 last piece, lucky me! (Serial number 247, hope it works 24/7 lol).

But I had an issue, the watch gains consistently +40 to 43 sec/day, from the unboxing until now, I addressed the problem to Gnomon and they said the watch may have been magnetized, Gnomon was very helpful to offer me $20 reimbursement or bring the watch to their store (which is a problem since I live in different country, Indonesia).

So what do you guys think? Should I ask for regulation to the local watchmaker, or ask for demagnetization? I tried to put the watch under a compass, and the compass needle moved, is it really magnetized?

Anyway, here's the wrist shot! (my first lol).


----------



## Bugster

If I was Gnomon I’d keep ordering them in batches of 50 until signs that demand is drying up. This is where the numbered edition comes in. It’s not limited edition and Gnomon have been very open about this. I don’t understand where this “300” came from. Mine is 249 and I ordered it 21st Dec. Received it 27th Dec. I’d be surprised if we weren’t over 300 already.


----------



## jerseydan31

hammuza said:


> Hey guys!
> Been a long time lurker, decided to post now anyway.
> 
> I've bought the 39mm OVM by the 14th of Jan, when I was visiting Singapore, so I bought directly at the boutique.
> They are sold out at that time, so I decided to come to the boutique anyway, and luckily, they have 1 last piece, lucky me! (Serial number 247, hope it works 24/7 lol).
> 
> But I had an issue, the watch gains consistently +40 to 43 sec/day, from the unboxing until now, I addressed the problem to Gnomon and they said the watch may have been magnetized, Gnomon was very helpful to offer me $20 reimbursement or bring the watch to their store (which is a problem since I live in different country, Indonesia).
> 
> So what do you guys think? Should I ask for regulation to the local watchmaker, or ask for demagnetization? I tried to put the watch under a compass, and the compass needle moved, is it really magnetized?
> 
> Anyway, here's the wrist shot! (my first lol).
> 
> View attachment 12830149


Glad you are enjoying the OVM39. If Steinhart gave you $20.00 to demagnetized the watch, may I suggest you send it to them and they will make sure it's serviced and regulated correctly. They gave you the $$ to mail it in. They will make sure that the watch is up to specs. Otherwise, bring it to your local TRUSTED watchmaker just for the de-magnetization. Again, sending it to them won't hurt (you just won't have the watch for a few weeks).

Hope that helps!!


----------



## jerseydan31

Mine’s coming in tomorrow....super stocked!!!!


----------



## hammuza

Hey jerseydan31! The one who offered the reimbursement was Gnomon Watches (the Steinhart exclusive retailer in Singapore, where I bought it), and they offered me $20 for the cost of demagnetizing the watch in my local watchmaker (not shipping back to them and let them fixed it in store, and send it back to me).

In contrary, when I contacted Steinhart, they said "If you bought them at Gnomon, you can only complain to them", a bit disappointing, but I thought it was a fairly logical answer, no?

And sadly, no trusted watchmaker in my city that accepts demagnetization only, they only accept regulation + demagnetization, which will cost me a hefty $75...
I guess I'll just get one of those demagnetizator, which I can find in my local store for $15, so I can do it by myself, and hopefully the problem is magnetization only, not poorly regulated...

Anyway, congratulations on your incoming watch, they are even more gorgeous in person! 39mm fits my 6.5" wrist perfectly!
Thank you so much for your suggestions, appreciate it a lot!


----------



## Blackdog

Get a demagnetizer from ebay. Those pieces of fine Eastern technology can be had for about $10. And they do the job.


----------



## sfl1979

I love my #194


----------



## sidefx

Now that my OVM has had a couple months to break in it is running +2.5 seconds per day. That is pretty amazing, Steinhart must be doing some adjustments to the ETA movement.


----------



## Dan3612

^Yeah, I had one for a while and it was running +3.0 seconds per day months afterwards, crazy


----------



## n1k0




----------



## blenng83

That's really an amazing pic! Great looking watch!


----------



## househalfman

I had a leather strap custom made for another watch but it doesn't look too shabby on the OVM39 either...


----------



## algoth

Anyone here own both the OVM 39 and a SKX007/009 and could snap a couple of photos of them side by side for size comparison? I have the SKX007 and feel it's a bit too big for my 6.25" wrists. I've been on the lookout for divers under 40mm, and the OVM 39 would seem like a solid option at its price point. The SKX does wear quite small however, so I was wondering whether the OVM 39 would small enough after all.


----------



## sidefx

algoth said:


> Anyone here own both the OVM 39 and a SKX007/009 and could snap a couple of photos of them side by side for size comparison? I have the SKX007 and feel it's a bit too big for my 6.25" wrists. I've been on the lookout for divers under 40mm, and the OVM 39 would seem like a solid option at its price point. The SKX does wear quite small however, so I was wondering whether the OVM 39 would small enough after all.


Have you tried an skx013? Same as the 007 but 38mm.


----------



## Terry Lennox

algoth said:


> Anyone here own both the OVM 39 and a SKX007/009 and could snap a couple of photos of them side by side for size comparison? I have the SKX007 and feel it's a bit too big for my 6.25" wrists. I've been on the lookout for divers under 40mm, and the OVM 39 would seem like a solid option at its price point. The SKX does wear quite small however, so I was wondering whether the OVM 39 would small enough after all.


----------



## Terry Lennox

The first photo shows the comparison. OVM 39 is smaller and definitely feels smaller than the SKX on my 6.5 inch wrist.

The second photo does not show them side by side so size is distorted. SKX is actually bigger. I posted it because I love the photo. Cheers.


----------



## Nayche

The OVM39 wears significantly smaller than the SKX007. The biggest difference is from the side profile as the OVM39 has a much lower and sleeker case and bezel design and this allows the watch to slide under shift and jacket cuffs etc. 

Looking from directly above in pictures there is not much difference.


----------



## algoth

Thank you! Seems like the OVM39 could be just what I'm looking for. I like the sleeker case and the fact that it sits lower on the wrist. I was eyeing on the SKX013 as well but its proportions felt weird, too thick for its size.


----------



## RotorBoater

algoth said:


> Anyone here own both the OVM 39 and a SKX007/009 and could snap a couple of photos of them side by side for size comparison? I have the SKX007 and feel it's a bit too big for my 6.25" wrists. I've been on the lookout for divers under 40mm, and the OVM 39 would seem like a solid option at its price point. The SKX does wear quite small however, so I was wondering whether the OVM 39 would small enough after all.


The lugs are slightly longer on the Steinhart. Although the cases are around the same thickness, the Steinhart looks thinner in the wrist because the body of the case is thinner, the case back just sticks out a little more. The SKX hugs the wrist better than the Steinhart because the lugs are like nubs, but I still think the Steinhart looks smaller because of the 20/16mm taper and the thinner case sides, which I prefer. It also can be dressed up more than the SKX so I wear it to work quite often. I'd try and find a picture of the OVM on someone with a wrist size closer to yours. I think you might be able to pull it off. The lugs might cover your whole wrist up top but I think the thin case sides and bracelet tapering to 16mm could make it look more at home.

7-7.25" wrist for reference:


----------



## redhed18

I've said it before but the Steinhart bracelet is not great on small wrists, in my opinion.

See RotorBoater's 5th picture and observe the first small link going into the endlink. Now imagine making the bracelet more 90 degrees to the watch, as on a small wrist. That first link becomes very square and it does not have the smooth curve as on a 7+ wrist.

Still a great watch, just bracelet is not the best. Here is my OVM39 on a 5.9 / 15cm wrist










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## old45

A few nato straps... I like the middle one even though the grey doesn't quite match the dial as I hoped...


----------



## algoth

RotorBoater said:


> The lugs are slightly longer on the Steinhart. Although the cases are around the same thickness, the Steinhart looks thinner in the wrist because the body of the case is thinner, the case back just sticks out a little more. The SKX hugs the wrist better than the Steinhart because the lugs are like nubs, but I still think the Steinhart looks smaller because of the 20/16mm taper and the thinner case sides, which I prefer. It also can be dressed up more than the SKX so I wear it to work quite often. I'd try and find a picture of the OVM on someone with a wrist size closer to yours. I think you might be able to pull it off. The lugs might cover your whole wrist up top but I think the thin case sides and bracelet tapering to 16mm could make it look more at home.


Thank you for the pics! The longer lugs are actually my main concern, especially since they appear quite straight and don't curve down to hug the wrist. Good thing I have time to think this over, apparently the next batch of OVM39s will ship in May.


----------



## algoth

RotorBoater said:


> The lugs are slightly longer on the Steinhart. Although the cases are around the same thickness, the Steinhart looks thinner in the wrist because the body of the case is thinner, the case back just sticks out a little more. The SKX hugs the wrist better than the Steinhart because the lugs are like nubs, but I still think the Steinhart looks smaller because of the 20/16mm taper and the thinner case sides, which I prefer. It also can be dressed up more than the SKX so I wear it to work quite often. I'd try and find a picture of the OVM on someone with a wrist size closer to yours. I think you might be able to pull it off. The lugs might cover your whole wrist up top but I think the thin case sides and bracelet tapering to 16mm could make it look more at home.


Thank you for the pics! The longer lugs are actually my main concern, especially since they appear quite straight and don't curve down to hug the wrist. Good thing I have time to think this over, apparently the next batch of OVM39s will ship in May.


----------



## RotorBoater

algoth said:


> Thank you for the pics! The longer lugs are actually my main concern, especially since they appear quite straight and don't curve down to hug the wrist. Good thing I have time to think this over, apparently the next batch of OVM39s will ship in May.


No problem! Let's say you buy it and it ends up not fitting how you'd like. You could just wait until they run out of stock again and sell it for a premium. After the first few batches ran out people we buying them on eBay for around $800


----------



## househalfman

OVM39 on an Admiralty Gray Shiznit...


----------



## Bugster

househalfman said:


> OVM39 on an Admiralty Gray Shiznit...


The top picture shows off the dial well. It looks black most of the time but in bright sunlight you can see it's dark grey with what looks like a fine texture finish.


----------



## Dec1968

Sam-e said:


> I bought the 42mm and a week later find out there's a 39mm..
> result:


The hour hand does appear to be a tiny bit longer....but to me it also appears to be thicker and that is what is messing everyone up.


----------



## SlowTipToe

n1k0 said:


>


What kind of strap is that? Where did you get it?


----------



## SlowTipToe

hammuza said:


> Hey guys!
> Been a long time lurker, decided to post now anyway.
> 
> I've bought the 39mm OVM by the 14th of Jan, when I was visiting Singapore, so I bought directly at the boutique.
> They are sold out at that time, so I decided to come to the boutique anyway, and luckily, they have 1 last piece, lucky me! (Serial number 247, hope it works 24/7 lol).
> 
> But I had an issue, the watch gains consistently +40 to 43 sec/day, from the unboxing until now, I addressed the problem to Gnomon and they said the watch may have been magnetized, Gnomon was very helpful to offer me $20 reimbursement or bring the watch to their store (which is a problem since I live in different country, Indonesia).
> 
> So what do you guys think? Should I ask for regulation to the local watchmaker, or ask for demagnetization? I tried to put the watch under a compass, and the compass needle moved, is it really magnetized?
> 
> Anyway, here's the wrist shot! (my first lol).
> 
> View attachment 12830149


You can test for magnetization using an iOS app from Lepsi. Here's the link from the Apple Store: https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/lepsi-watch-magnetism/id1080183882?mt=8 This will help you determine if your problem is being caused by magnetization or something else before you invest in one of those demagnetizers. Just a note of caution with those, they can be used to magnetize things as well, so make sure you research how to properly use one before attempting to demagnetize a watch.


----------



## n1k0

SlowTipToe said:


> What kind of strap is that? Where did you get it?


Black leather. The brand is Fleurus, it's a gift from my girlfriend so I don't know much about it


----------



## sefrcoko

SlowTipToe said:


> You can test for magnetization using an iOS app from Lepsi. Here's the link from the Apple Store: https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/lepsi-watch-magnetism/id1080183882?mt=8 This will help you determine if your problem is being caused by magnetization or something else before you invest in one of those demagnetizers. Just a note of caution with those, they can be used to magnetize things as well, so make sure you research how to properly use one before attempting to demagnetize a watch.


Not sure I understand how these apps work... I have a physical demagnetizer which does the job well, but to do it via an app? Seems odd to me because my mobile is in and of itself a source of magnetism...putting my watch near it for too long leads to the watch being magnetized, so I'm just not clear why phones are used to test this... If the watch wasn't magnetized before, it is likely to be afterwards!


----------



## Anthony

redhed18 said:


> I've said it before but the Steinhart bracelet is not great on small wrists, in my opinion.
> 
> See RotorBoater's 5th picture and observe the first small link going into the endlink. Now imagine making the bracelet more 90 degrees to the watch, as on a small wrist. That first link becomes very square and it does not have the smooth curve as on a 7+ wrist.
> 
> Still a great watch, just bracelet is not the best. Here is my OVM39 on a 5.9 / 15cm wrist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks good. In my opinion, this watch looks best with a nato. Preferrably a gray nato


----------



## dwt

Just received an email from Gnomon saying these are back in stock.

Steinhart Watches - Ocean Vintage Military 39 - Gnomon Exclusive


----------



## MichaelMaggi

Really on the fence about the 39 vs 42. I didn't like to read about the bezel clicks not being as tight on the 39 vs 42. 

What say the 39 owners with regards to the bezel clicks? Is it a big deal?


----------



## earl.dieta

dwt said:


> Just received an email from Gnomon saying these are back in stock.
> 
> Steinhart Watches - Ocean Vintage Military 39 - Gnomon Exclusive


on the fence on getting one as well, dont really need another steinhart but curious to see how I'll like 39mm vs my 42mm vintage red


----------



## Dec1968

MichaelMaggi said:


> Really on the fence about the 39 vs 42. I didn't like to read about the bezel clicks not being as tight on the 39 vs 42.
> 
> What say the 39 owners with regards to the bezel clicks? Is it a big deal?


Have the 39 and had three 42's. My only advice - get the 39.

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## MichaelMaggi

Dec1968 said:


> Have the 39 and had three 42's. My only advice - get the 39.
> 
> Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


Gee thanks <<insert sarcasm>>.... 39 it is.... now to find the funds.... UGH.


----------



## Eodtech

Anthony said:


> Looks good. In my opinion, this watch looks best with a nato. Preferrably a gray nato


I totally agree this watch looks best on a NATO, but I think the tan ZULU really compliments the color of the indices and makes the whole package stand out. They are both great looking strap options and I don't think you can't go wrong with either if you ask me...

Bob.


----------



## Dec1968

Eodtech said:


> I totally agree this watch looks best on a NATO, but I think the tan ZULU really compliments the color of the indices and makes the whole package stand out. They are both great looking strap options and I don't think you can't go wrong with either if you ask me...
> 
> Bob.


Dammit man, now I'm going to have to put mine on a NATO again.....lol

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## Eodtech

Hahahaha.... Sorry Dec. LOL.. However, I don't think I will ever put this one on the SS bracelet. It just doesn't look right on SS to me and besides its warming up here, so Its definitely NATO/ZULU season...


----------



## Dec1968

Eodtech said:


> Hahahaha.... Sorry Dec. LOL.. However, I don't think I will ever put this one on the SS bracelet. It just doesn't look right on SS to me and besides its warming up here, so Its definitely NATO/ZULU season...


I used to wear NATO exclusively - but love the look of SS - but I agree that this model looks best on a NATO/ZULU for sure.

Luckily I have a stable of them at home ready to use 

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## jeffro100

MichaelMaggi said:


> Really on the fence about the 39 vs 42. I didn't like to read about the bezel clicks not being as tight on the 39 vs 42.
> 
> What say the 39 owners with regards to the bezel clicks? Is it a big deal?


My 39mm version has a very stiff bezel - so stiff that I try to never turn it. I need to apply quite a bit of pressure to move the bezel back to it's original position. I am not sure if this is a normal occurrence. Cheers!


----------



## RotorBoater

jeffro100 said:


> My 39mm version has a very stiff bezel - so stiff that I try to never turn it. I need to apply quite a bit of pressure to move the bezel back to it's original position. I am not sure if this is a normal occurrence. Cheers!


Mine was stiff at first. Try rotating it under some running water that worked for me


----------



## sefrcoko

dwt said:


> Just received an email from Gnomon saying these are back in stock.
> 
> Steinhart Watches - Ocean Vintage Military 39 - Gnomon Exclusive


Thank you! I signed up for Gnomon's notification email too, but for some reason I didn't get it. Luckily though, I saw your post and knew they were back in stock. I was out of the Steinhart fold for a bit (sold all six!), but it looks like I'm back in...OVM 39 ordered


----------



## Terry Lennox

My plan is to put my 39mm OVM on a NATO (two-piece khaki to be precise). 
But I love the Steinhart bracelet and clasp so that means I may have to get a 39mm Ocean One Ceramic. 
The way I justify these purchases is wacky.


----------



## jerseydan31

Wow it’s now out of stock again. Took a little over 14 hours to sell out of this batch of OVM 39s.


----------



## jerseydan31

Wow it’s now out of stock again. Took a little over 14 hours to sell out of this batch of OVM 39s.


----------



## Vicious49

Glad I saw the email and grabbed one early this morning. I had the original OVM when it was first released. I loved how it could be worn on almost any nato but eventually got rid of it due to the size. I'm glad Steinhart is making these in a more reasonable size. I'll be interested to see how it wears.


----------



## s2kstephen

Fingers crossed they're in stock again...


----------



## gregly505

Has there been any word on how many more batches are going to be made?


----------



## househalfman

Based on how quickly the last batch was sold out (a little over half a day?), I’ll be surprised if they stopped there. There’ll be more for sure.


----------



## Dec1968

I'm surprised Steinhart themselves hasn't started selling these. To me that's a lost opportunity. 

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## Skim_Milk

Eodtech said:


> I totally agree this watch looks best on a NATO, but I think the tan ZULU really compliments the color of the indices and makes the whole package stand out. They are both great looking strap options and I don't think you can't go wrong with either if you ask me...
> 
> Bob.


??Bravo!

Well done! That looks fantastic


----------



## househalfman

Dec1968 said:


> I'm surprised Steinhart themselves hasn't started selling these. To me that's a lost opportunity.
> 
> Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


Gnomon makes $100 for making it exclusive but Steinhart probably makes the same money. Seems to work for both parties. I sold mine but will consider buying another one if they make a cheaper non-Gnomon exclusive.


----------



## exiLe

Grabbed one of the second batch pieces as soon as I got the email they were back in stock. (I literally got into work, sat down at my desk and ordered then and there.)

Arrived today and I immediately removed the bracelet leaving it wrapped in its plastic. This watch will live on a NATO, ZULU, or Leather band.

The one thing everyone complains about it seems on this batch of OVMs is fixed - the bezel is smooth as silk and does not require a colossal amount of force to move (unlike my Ocean 1 39...).

Onto pictures!




























And a lume shot of the Ocean 39 Black Ceramic I'm dailying and love to pieces.










The Steinhart 39mm series is the perfect size piece for so many and truly pays tribute to the pieces they're homage to. The only one left I need is the Pepsi GMT, which I've now committed in my head to picking up the next time they're in stock, along with a pearl white 39mm for the fiancé.


----------



## Dec1968

exiLe said:


> Grabbed one of the second batch pieces as soon as I got the email they were back in stock. (I literally got into work, sat down at my desk and ordered then an there.)
> 
> Arrived today and I immediately removed the bracelet leaving it wrapped in its plastic. This watch will live on a NATO, ZULU, or Leather band.
> 
> Onto pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a lume shot of the Ocean 39 Black Ceramic I'm dailying and love to pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Steinhart 39mm series is the perfect size piece for so many and truly pays tribute to the pieces they're homage to. The only one left I need is the Pepsi GMT, which I've now committed in my head to picking up the next time they're in stock, along with a pearl white 39mm for the fiancé.


PM me regarding a Pepsi GMT....I've got one for sale

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## exiLe

Dec1968 said:


> PM me regarding a Pepsi GMT....I've got one for sale
> 
> Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


PM'd


----------



## TexasTaucher

I ordered an OVM 39 on 5/7 at 7:45pm and have yet to receive any information regarding tracking or a shipment. 

I received an order confirmation however. 

any ideas?


----------



## Stuntman

TexasTaucher said:


> I ordered an OVM 39 on 5/7 at 7:45pm and have yet to receive any information regarding tracking or a shipment.
> 
> I received an order confirmation however.
> 
> any ideas?


I have the same problem, ordered this monday, but I Have not yet received the Shipment information....


----------



## sefrcoko

TexasTaucher said:


> I ordered an OVM 39 on 5/7 at 7:45pm and have yet to receive any information regarding tracking or a shipment.
> 
> I received an order confirmation however.
> 
> any ideas?


Same here...maybe they ship them in batches or something like that. We should hear something soon though.


----------



## nmatski

#361 checking in from Canada. I've been waiting for this to come out and ordered Monday morning after receiving the email from Gnomon. For anyone wondering, i received order confirmation shortly after ordering and was sent a tracking number through PayPal on Wednesday.

Real beautiful watch, I'm very happy! And for anyone wondering, the bezel is tight as can be. No movement whatsoever!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bbdo1

I received number 360 today. Really happy with the watch, but the dial color is so much lighter than the picture on gnomon. This is unfortunate. The bracelet is amazing, i love the taper and the quality. I am normally a tudor fan/owner of many vintages and this is my second Steinhart. I will be keeping this one - between the 39MM size and bracelet and quality movement, great deal, great watch. no regrets


----------



## Deep.Eye

househalfman said:


> Gnomon makes $100 for making it exclusive but Steinhart probably makes the same money. Seems to work for both parties. I sold mine but will consider buying another one if they make a cheaper non-Gnomon exclusive.


For me the problem is that ordering from Gnomon i'll end up paying up to 25% customs surcharge. While ordering diectly from Steinhart, i wont.


----------



## sefrcoko

Quick update: I emailed Gnomon and they said they are aiming to ship all OVM 39s out by Thursday. They ship on a first in, first out basis, and will provide tracking info via PayPal once shipped. Apparently they got a ton of orders


----------



## MichaelMaggi

They're back.... 100 pieces only this go around.... Ordered mine a few minutes ago.


----------



## earl.dieta

ugh.. so tempting to finally snag one, doing my best not to succumb to GAS!


----------



## johnsonle9

Ordered one hope the 39 is big enough.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelMaggi

Sold out again. Not sure how long it took this time around.


----------



## old45

Got mine on a tropic rubber strap. When it first arrived I was on the fence on the dial, I was hoping for a bit darker, but I have been converted and now love the matte charcoal colour. The only things I would improve would be:


Make the bezel easier to move around
Curved lugs

Otherwise very happy.

How do I make a picture smaller?


----------



## MichaelMaggi

On sale again if anyone is interested


----------



## johnsonle9

How long does it take to receive DHL shipping details? I ordered May 17th. Received the order confirmation, but no shipping details yet. I'm in the US.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## spclEd

My shipping details came from '[email protected] - More details on your shipment'.

The package just arrived and at first look I like it, a lot.

Right now I'm working on a project that needs to be completed yesterday (been there done that?) and I'll take it out of the box and plastic wrap when I'm done with that. I may edit my fist look impression after I have had a chance to get a better feel for the watch. There are two 20mm NATO's waiting for this to come in and I want the time to enjoy the new watch experience.

After all this is a hobby for our spare time!


----------



## MichaelMaggi

Johnsonie9 - I ordered on May 17 but real early in the morning (I live in NY). It may have been 2 hours after they sent the email out notifying the watches were available again.

I sent an email after I ordered regarding shipping and the next day Anders replied that they were overwhelmed with the # of orders but the goal was to ship them all out no later than Wednesday May 23 AND it would be first in, first out basis (the earlier you ordered, the sooner it would be shipped). I received an email from PayPal yesterday morning early (2am) with the DHL tracking information. It is to arrive Wednesday, May 23. 

Did you pay with PayPal? If you did, check your inbox. You should see an email from them. If not, contact Anders @Gnomon again.


----------



## sefrcoko

johnsonle9 said:


> How long does it take to receive DHL shipping details? I ordered May 17th. Received the order confirmation, but no shipping details yet. I'm in the US.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


I ordered mine on May 7, and received my shipping/tracking through PayPal on May 17. Expecting to receive my watch any day now...

Edit: Just received a message from DHL...delivery scheduled for today (May 22)! So about 2 weeks in total, from order to delivery (in my case).


----------



## katuiran

Sold out again.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s2kstephen

MichaelMaggi said:


> Johnsonie9 - I ordered on May 17 but real early in the morning (I live in NY). It may have been 2 hours after they sent the email out notifying the watches were available again.
> 
> I sent an email after I ordered regarding shipping and the next day Anders replied that they were overwhelmed with the # of orders but the goal was to ship them all out no later than Wednesday May 23 AND it would be first in, first out basis (the earlier you ordered, the sooner it would be shipped). I received an email from PayPal yesterday morning early (2am) with the DHL tracking information. It is to arrive Wednesday, May 23.
> 
> Did you pay with PayPal? If you did, check your inbox. You should see an email from them. If not, contact Anders @Gnomon again.


I have the exact same timeline: ordered on 5/17, paid with PayPal, shipment notification on 5/21, notification of delivery for 5/23 (today) by DHL.


----------



## johnsonle9

Just received the DHL info, it will be here Friday!

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BudLynn

I will need to keep my ear to the ground for when these come back in stock. I need one of these STAT!


----------



## hungdangnguyen23

I would have jumped on the order until someone pointed out that the hands seem big and are probably from the larger version of the watch. Is there any truth to this?


----------



## katuiran

Mine arrived today. What a beauty.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman

BudLynn said:


> I will need to keep my ear to the ground for when these come back in stock. I need one of these STAT!


There's one listed in the FS forum right now for slightly less than what Gnomon is asking for. I'm not affiliated with the seller.


----------



## MichaelMaggi

katuiran said:


> Mine arrived today. What a beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I received mine as well yesterday (Wednesday, 5/23). Mine is #533. I'm guessing they've sold about 700 already if not more. Hope they stop at 1000.


----------



## MichaelMaggi

Initial thoughts: I took receipt of this watch (No 533) over 14 hours ago. The physical attributes of this watch is SOLID. From the case, crown, bezel & bracelet, this watch is nothing short of SOLID.

The crown screws out and screws in perfectly. My only complaint (and it is MINOR) is the bezel. The edges are softer than my O1TiGMT and that makes it a little challenging to rotate the bezel. But there is no play with the bezel. It's stiff & solid. The bracelet is what you come to expect w/Steinhart: Solid screw in links. Flip lock is fine. Not sure what some have to complain about. But to each their own. I have not sized the bracelet yet.

The dial is matte black. It's not a black-black like my O1TiGMT. This is NOT a complaint, just an observation. The hour markers are off-white giving the dial that 40-50 year weathered look. The lume is green. Again, a beautiful classic touch to the dial. Second, minute & hour hands are beautiful and not out of proportion at all. I love how the second hand is long enough to sweep over the second markers. I am currently measuring it's accuracy and so far it appears to be running +1 second per day. But we all know that will change within the next week or so the more the watch is worn. I'm confident it will be well within COSC standards.

All in all this watch is a winner. $500 for watch of this high quality is a BARGAIN. This is my 2nd Steinhart and so far I'm impressed with the price:quality ratio. If these Ocean One watches retailed for $1,000 I wouldn't be as impressed. But for these prices, this is just a great purchase. You're getting a good quality SWISS MADE watch for $500. I understand there have been issues with some of the ETA movements, specifically the GMT ETA 2893-2 (as I experienced with my O1TiGMT) and to a lesser degree ETA ETA2824-2 that could be tied back to quality assurance at Steinhart. But both Gnomon & Steinhart take care of their customers and address the issues quickly & professionally. Hopefully I will not encounter any issues.


----------



## Dec1968

househalfman said:


> There's one listed in the FS forum right now for slightly less than what Gnomon is asking for. I'm not affiliated with the seller.


I listed mine

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## s2kstephen

Received mine yesterday (#491).

Did everyone else get nice Gnomon bag containing a strap and cleaning cloth included as well?


----------



## sefrcoko

s2kstephen said:


> Received mine yesterday (#491).
> 
> Did everyone else get nice Gnomon bag containing a strap and cleaning cloth included as well?
> 
> View attachment 13162805
> View attachment 13162807


Yup got the extras too


----------



## sefrcoko

I haven't measured or compared side-by-side, but they seem to be the same. Based on the photos I was worried too, but in person it's not noticeable and looks normal (to me at least).


hungdangnguyen23 said:


> I would have jumped on the order until someone pointed out that the hands seem big and are probably from the larger version of the watch. Is there any truth to this?


----------



## MichaelMaggi

Yup. I got the extras. Anders knows how to treat his customers.


----------



## wemedge

Looking forward to this one. I love the 42mm, but I find that it’s too big and heavy (for me) when worn in combination with the bracelet. Have it on a Zulu now.

Have a 39mm winging its way from Gnomon to me. This one will remain on the bracelet. Will be nice to have both.


----------



## johnsonle9

I'm still worried the 39 will be too small, I'll let you know tomorrow. The only watch I have now is a Seiko solar diver and I like it's size, 42 supposedly.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## s2kstephen

I'm selling my Sieko SARB035 in favor of the 39mm OVM. 

I have a Ocean 1 Premium blue and it's a great size, and the Seiko was too small, but I think the 39mm will be just right (in my best Goldilocks voice).


----------



## MichaelMaggi

I've worn a couple of 44mm watches. A bit large for my 7 1/8" wrist. So when I got my O1TiGMT (42mm) I thought it was perfect. And it is. 

But now I'm wearing the OVM 39mm. You know.... I don't get the impression that it's small. Maybe it's b/c the watch is beefy at 14mm height. This is a nice fitting watch. And the dial, hands, bezel & bracelet are beautiful as well. Overall a gorgeous watch. Really. 

I have to thank @Dec1968. His posts on this watch convinced me to buy it.


----------



## johnsonle9

Great to hear on your thoughts on the size. I'll give my impression tommorow.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968

MichaelMaggi said:


> I've worn a couple of 44mm watches. A bit large for my 7 1/8" wrist. So when I got my O1TiGMT (42mm) I thought it was perfect. And it is.
> 
> But now I'm wearing the OVM 39mm. You know.... I don't get the impression that it's small. Maybe it's b/c the watch is beefy at 14mm height. This is a nice fitting watch. And the dial, hands, bezel & bracelet are beautiful as well. Overall a gorgeous watch. Really.
> 
> I have to thank @Dec1968. His posts on this watch convinced me to buy it.


Wow that's awesome. I'm so happy you love the watch. It's an amazing watch.

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## MichaelMaggi

duplicate post


----------



## konax

Got mine today, together with the freebies mentioned. The serial number is well above 500, for anyone curious.
Fits great, no major issues so far.


----------



## MichaelMaggi

42 hours in and I've measure the ETA2824-2 in this watch to be +2 seconds per day. It should change after a week or 2. This is very promising.


----------



## johnsonle9

Well, somehow my zip code got tagged to a different city. Looks like a few more waiting days. Come on DHL.

EDIT:
Called DHL, guy said the zip was what they go by, still on for today!

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## johnsonle9

How late does DHL deliver in the US? Still hasn't showed up.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## iBlake

That bond NATO strap is goooddd


----------



## spclEd

Mine has been in a couple of days now. I've been able to confirm accuracy (impressive ~+2 sec./d) and my NATO came in. I took the bracelet off, still in the plastic, and went straight for the Bond NATO. This is going to get some wrist time!


----------



## spclEd

Duplicate Post. I thought I could rotate the pict, guess not!


----------



## wemedge

Got the message "With delivery courier" this morning; pleasant anticipation. My 42mm keeps time until it arrives...


----------



## Terry Lennox

Can't ever go wrong with a MilSub and a Bond.


----------



## konax

stupid accurate watch


----------



## wemedge

Love the 39mm. I had just bought the 42mm when the 39mm became available again on Gnomon, so i hesitated for awhile, but I'm glad I got it. The 39mm is not just a smaller version of the 42mm, but differs in some details. Very comfortable for me. Will keep both. Here is the pair:


----------



## johnsonle9

Does the 42 seem much bigger on wrist? 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## wemedge

johnsonle9 said:


> Does the 42 seem much bigger on wrist?
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Depends on your wrist, I suppose. My wrist is ~6.5".

To me, yes. Especially on the bracelet. Better on a well-worn Zulu strap; it mitigates the Steinhart straight lugs a little.

The 39mm just fits nicely on the bracelet. Also a bit lighter. Haven't tried it on a Zulu or Nato yet.


----------



## whaiyun

Have they improved the bezel action in the latest batch? I read it was really hard to turn?


----------



## wemedge

whaiyun said:


> Have they improved the bezel action in the latest batch? I read it was really hard to turn?


On mine it is hard to turn if I grip it by the teeth like I would any other bezel. But if I press down on the bezel insert (normal pressure, not especially hard), it turns easily.


----------



## wemedge

Deleted-double post.


----------



## whaiyun

wemedge said:


> On mine it is hard to turn if I grip it by the teeth like I would any other bezel. But if I press down on the bezel insert (normal pressure, not especially hard), it turns easily.


Thanks! Tempting to try one. I wish Steinhart would up their quality a smidgen. I'd even pay more for it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frenchwatchcollector




----------



## konax

Lume is on point!


----------



## Shizmosis

konax said:


> Lume is on point!


Great lume shot


----------



## whaiyun

I've been looking at pictures of the OVM39. I think I want one but I'm hesitant. Does the bezel insert print look kind of fuzzy/imprecise? The lume pip also looks kind of "cheap/plasticy" too. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## barutanseijin

whaiyun said:


> I've been looking at pictures of the OVM39. I think I want one but I'm hesitant. Does the bezel insert print look kind of fuzzy/imprecise? The lume pip also looks kind of "cheap/plasticy" too.
> Thanks in advance.


The numbers seem sharp to me. As for the lume pip, it's a metal ring with a bump of lume in it. I guess it's like that because the Milsub was more or less like that. The coating over the bump doesn't look much different than the coating over bezel lume pips on other watches. I assume it's more or less the same sort of material.


----------



## DuckaDiesel

When will the ovm 39 be available again? Anyone knows?


----------



## Morgan24

October!!


----------



## michelskovbo

Just placed an order at Gnomon for a 39mm OVM to replace or add my 42mm OVM 😄


----------



## cfracing

Yes, Gnomon now has them in stock again, a little ahead of their estimated target of October. I placed my order a couple of hours ago.


----------



## Techme

I've picked on up too.

Looking forward to to it, but desperately hoping it's not small. 

Sent from my Lenovo K50a40 using Tapatalk


----------



## massimoambrosio77

I noticed a thing. I read this review: Steinhart Ocean Vintage Military 39 Review - ColaWatch.com

And noticed that reviewer bought OVM39 in january. he has the number 154 watch. Then I discovered that many buyers who bought the watch in last january, have their numbered copies. Then the OVM39 went sold out. Now it is back AGAIN in a limited and numbered version. But does the numbering start from 001 or start where numbered count was interrupted in the previous stock? 
If numbered starts again from 001, it's a joke!!!


----------



## massimoambrosio77

I noticed a thing. I read this review: Steinhart Ocean Vintage Military 39 Review - ColaWatch.com

And noticed that reviewer bought OVM39 in january. he has the number 154 watch. Then I discovered that many buyers who bought the watch in last january, have their numbered copies. Then the OVM39 went sold out. Now it is back AGAIN in a limited and numbered version. But does the numbering start from 001 or start where numbered count was interrupted in the previous stock? 
If numbered starts again from 001, it's a joke!!!


----------



## konax

massimoambrosio77 said:


> I noticed a thing. I read this review: Steinhart Ocean Vintage Military 39 Review - ColaWatch.com
> 
> And noticed that reviewer bought OVM39 in january. he has the number 154 watch. Then I discovered that many buyers who bought the watch in last january, have their numbered copies. Then the OVM39 went sold out. Now it is back AGAIN in a limited and numbered version. But does the numbering start from 001 or start where numbered count was interrupted in the previous stock?
> If numbered starts again from 001, it's a joke!!!


The numbering must be somewhat random, I bought mine in May and it's no. 521. I wonder how many are they gonna make in total, but I'm guessing 1000 at most since there is only space for 3 digits on the caseback.


----------



## Sassi

Would you guys happen to know any discount codes for Gnomon, please?


----------



## cfracing

massimoambrosio77 said:


> I noticed a thing. I read this review: Steinhart Ocean Vintage Military 39 Review - ColaWatch.com
> 
> And noticed that reviewer bought OVM39 in january. he has the number 154 watch. Then I discovered that many buyers who bought the watch in last january, have their numbered copies. Then the OVM39 went sold out. Now it is back AGAIN in a limited and numbered version. But does the numbering start from 001 or start where numbered count was interrupted in the previous stock?
> If numbered starts again from 001, it's a joke!!!


I believe the watches that sold out in January were never sold as a Limited Edition, but as a "numbered *limited production* watch" (as quoted in the linked article), which is different. Nobody except either Gnomon or Steinhart probably knows what the number of these watches to be produced will be "limited" to. It could be 1,000, or it could be 10,000, but probably dependent on the demand for the watch. It is like the Omega Speedmaster FIOS which is also a numbered production watch where the number of watches to be produced has never been disclosed. BTW I believe this is the third run of the OVM military 39 as a second batch was offered in May after the initial run was sold out.

Also, the Gnomon website refers to the watch number as a "serial number" that can no longer be reserved so, no, the watches will not start with 001 again. Also, the website states that Gnomon does not receive the watch numbers in sequence from Steinhart


----------



## vintercav

Mine on the way and might get it in few days time.


----------



## Techme

vintercav said:


> Mine on the way and might get it in few days time.


I ordered on the 28th, but mine is yet to ship.

Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


----------



## samuelws1996

Ordered mine few hours after announcement, havent received delivery notification yet.


----------



## Techme

samuelws1996 said:


> Ordered mine few hours after announcement, havent received delivery notification yet.


Same, Tough choosing between the OVM and waiting for the Silver Watch Co milsub.


----------



## vintercav

Received today. No. 626. Will post some pictures after later at night if u guys are interested.


----------



## vintercav

Gromon anounced out of stocks. Lucky me!


----------



## vintercav

Warranty starts tomorrow.... Hehehe


----------



## michelskovbo

Techme said:


> Same, Tough choosing between the OVM and waiting for the Silver Watch Co milsub.


What is the Silver Watch Co milsub?? Google couldn't help me :roll:


----------



## samuelws1996

vintercav said:


> Warranty starts tomorrow.... Hehehe


Looks great! Seems like all 3 ovm releases are identical?
I do hope the dial were darker and they fix the skinny piece linked to the end link


----------



## Techme

michelskovbo said:


> What is the Silver Watch Co milsub?? Google couldn't help me :roll:


https://www.silverwatchco.com/

More details and photos on their Instagram page. There is a link on the bottom of the page.


----------



## rjprusak

I love, love, love the 39 size. I sold my OVM 1.0 two years ago but may have to buy this one now. Sh'e a beauty.


----------



## michelskovbo

Techme said:


> silverwatchco.com
> 
> More details and photos on their Instagram page. There is a link on the bottom of the page.


Wow, that's a fine piece ! ! :O


----------



## Techme

Received my delivery tracking today. Incoming Friday.

Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


----------



## whaiyun

michelskovbo said:


> Wow, that's a fine piece ! ! :O


Yeah I'm seriously interested too. I hope the quality is as good as his design intentions!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vintercav

That's good news.


----------



## cfracing

Ordered mine on Friday the 28th. Received notification this morning the watch shipped and should be delivered Friday so a week turnaround.


----------



## Techme

I received the dispatch email mid-afternoon Wednesday and had it in my hands by lunchtime Thursday. To Australia, that's insane speed. Fortunately, I was able to intercept it away from the wife's disapproving eyes.

I bought an OVM 42mm V3 directly from Steinhart in early July. Since owning other watches over 42mm such as a Turtle and CW C60 Trident Pro 43mm (of which both fit remarkably well due to their case shape and lug design), I wasn't concerned about the fitment of the watch since I have a flat wrist. The lug design and length were tolerable, but it just didn't feel right and it felt big. I'm sure I could have learned to love it, but I wanted to love it right then - fresh out of the box. After all, I'd lusted over this watch for many years. So I sold it.

I'd seen the 39mm OVM pop up in the forums but irked at the inflated price over the regular 39's from Steinhart and the 42mm too. The photos in this thread were convincing though. When the email came through I stuttered, having already made a mental hand shake to commit to a SilverWatchCo milsub, but as you know there's always another watch around the corner in this game. I pounced anyway. Damn glad I did.

Below are some photos to compare the 39 and 42mm versions on my wrist which is slightly under 7 1/4 inches and flat. Since I was painting all day, the 39mm is still wrapped, so apologies for the sub-par photography.


----------



## michelskovbo

Oh - sounds just like me. received my first ever Steinhart early august (OVM mk 3 42mm) and loved it. Before that i was also into 42-44 mm watches and took a quick decision to buy a OVM 42 from Steinhart directly. Though I had read numerous of posts here reagarding the size of the lug to lug on their 42mm, the gnomon 39 version etc. I made that choice. 
But when the 39mm came available again, I couldn’t resist myself and ordered one. 
The watch came when I was at work and I did tell my wife that I had won a competition on a forum and the only thing I had to pay for, was the tax 😉 (she don’t understand why I had to buy a new watch again so quickly and definitely not the same exact model)
I got #603 and when my wife confronted my with my supposedly competition-win, I couldn’t explain what I had to do to win, so she find out pretty quick, but I’m still married 😄

Now I’m the glad owner of a OVM 42mm mk3 and a OVM 39mm and I’m keeping both of them. 
Maybe a MN strap will find its way to the 42mm and the stock oyster bracelet will stay on the 39mm.

I actually like both sizes on my wrist, and find them quite different although it’s the same watch in different sizes. 

Now I’m dreaming of a Ocean One Titanium 500 Premium and a milsub from Silver Watch Co (maybe their milsub is better than the OVMs) I’ve heard that christmas is coming early this year 😉


----------



## Techme

Would you mind posting a wrist shot of your pair. It's the comparison photos in this thread of the OVM thread that help me immensely. I think later on down the track I will consider a Titanium 500. I think the weight reduction in the bracelet will work wonders.

Hey man, you've got big ones. Perhaps you should've told your wife they are exactly the same watch and she's imagining things. I've still got to "phase" into the box a Borealis Sea Storm V2 and hopefully a Silver Milsub.



michelskovbo said:


> Oh - sounds just like me. received my first ever Steinhart early august (OVM mk 3 42mm) and loved it. Before that i was also into 42-44 mm watches and took a quick decision to buy a OVM 42 from Steinhart directly. Though I had read numerous of posts here reagarding the size of the lug to lug on their 42mm, the gnomon 39 version etc. I made that choice.
> But when the 39mm came available again, I couldn't resist myself and ordered one.
> The watch came when I was at work and I did tell my wife that I had won a competition on a forum and the only thing I had to pay for, was the tax �� (she don't understand why I had to buy a new watch again so quickly and definitely not the same exact model)
> I got #603 and when my wife confronted my with my supposedly competition-win, I couldn't explain what I had to do to win, so she find out pretty quick, but I'm still married ��
> 
> Now I'm the glad owner of a OVM 42mm mk3 and a OVM 39mm and I'm keeping both of them.
> Maybe a MN strap will find its way to the 42mm and the stock oyster bracelet will stay on the 39mm.
> 
> I actually like both sizes on my wrist, and find them quite different although it's the same watch in different sizes.
> 
> Now I'm dreaming of a Ocean One Titanium 500 Premium and a milsub from Silver Watch Co (maybe their milsub is better than the OVMs) I've heard that christmas is coming early this year ��


----------



## cfracing

Back in stock again.


----------



## vintercav

Congrats.


----------



## michelskovbo

Some comparison shots.
























The 39mm has a litle more raised domed saphire crystal than the 42mm, se pictures below:

39mm








42mm








42mm








39mm








42mm








39mm








42mm








39mm








Only thing bad about the 39mm, is that there is quite a big gap between the bracelet and the clasp. On the 42mm there are no gap what so ever, on the 39mm the gap is quite noticeable. See picture below.









I really like both watches and sizes, and the polished bezel on the 39mm gives a nice and different look, than the 42mm.


----------



## Engi

My new OVM 39 arrived yesterday, I'm really satisified with it !

Here below few Q&D pics


----------



## cfracing

Got an email from Gnomon last Thursday, the 4th, stating they had just received the last 50 watches of the current batch. As of this morning the OVM 39 is still in stock. Is this an indication that demand for this watch has been satisfied? Will there not be another run?


----------



## slorollin

Mine arrived Monday and I am extremely happy about the whole deal. At $499 delivered, this may the best watch deal currently available anywhere. It's a hackneyed phrase but, this thing DOES "punch way above it's weight class." 
I also noticed that this batch hasn't sold out yet. Maybe they have reached sea level . Nyuck, nyuck. Mine is No. 769


----------



## Ornithoptor

They do punch way above their weight class, and they have crazy good lume!


----------



## Ornithoptor

View attachment 13548293


They do punch way above their weight class, and they have crazy good lume!


----------



## slorollin

Ol' No.769 was set using the "World Time Server" on Monday afternoon. It is bang-on to the second 52 hours later and it is still dead nuts. I have several Cosc certified chronos of other brands. None is this precise. I feel like I'm in the bonus round. It will be interesting to see how long it takes to be off by just 1 second. Aren't we honeymooners sickening?


----------



## slorollin

THIS JUST IN!!!

Aaagghhh!

I just scratched the clasp.

Oh well...... another former virgin walking the streets, huh?


----------



## 92gli

Has anyone fit an aftermarket glidelock clasp to theirs? Or one of the ebay bracelets with the glidelock clasp? I'm guessing that the end links that come on the full bracelets won't line up with steinharts straight lugs.
EDIT- I bought the 16mm glidelock clasp on ebay. Will report when I receive it next week.


----------



## slorollin

Here is Steinhart/Gnomen OVM39 with serial no. 777. Bear in mind I already have one, serial no.769. It's beautiful and is off by only 2 seconds after 9 days. Now I thought 769 was a pretty cool serial number, but 7 is my lucky (along with everyone else) number. Mmmm, I wonder.... I contacted Anders at Gnomen and he said he still had it. And I ordered one of new jubilees for it too. Here's my brand new #777 on the jubilee.


----------



## cfracing

I received my OVM 39 over a week ago, but I waited until I got my Erika's Original Trident MN strap before I posted a photo of it. I love them both together.


----------



## davidozo

But is this 39 mm version also on the Steinhart website?


----------



## Engi

davidozo said:


> But is this 39 mm version also on the Steinhart website?


No


----------



## Engi

slorollin said:


> Steinhart/Gnomen OVM39 with serial no. 777. Bear in mind I already have one, serial no.769. It's beautiful and is off by only 2 seconds after 9 days. Now I thought 769 was a pretty cool serial number, but 7 is my lucky (along with everyone else) number. Mmmm, I wonder.... I contacted Anders at Gnomen and he said he still had it. And I ordered one of new jubilees for it too. Here's my brand new #777 on the jubilee.
> View attachment 13568795
> View attachment 13568799


Can you rate the jubilee bracelet ? Is it superior to the original oyster ?


----------



## slorollin

Error


----------



## slorollin

Here's your answer Engi.

https://www.watchuseek.com/forum.php#/topics/4788739?page=5


----------



## slorollin

cfracing said:


> I received my OVM 39 over a week ago, but I waited until I got my Erika's Original Trident MN strap before I posted a photo of it. I love them both together.
> 
> View attachment 13571247


That is a very good look. Also, I googled Erika's straps. Pretty darn cool.


----------



## Mauric

Hi everyone,

I just bought this watch and I would like to know which grade is the movement in this watch. Is this elaborate or top grade?

Thank you for your help.


----------



## cfracing

davidozo said:


> But is this 39 mm version also on the Steinhart website?


No. It is an exclusive to Gnomon.


----------



## Mauric

Ornithoptor said:


> View attachment 13548293
> 
> 
> They do punch way above their weight class, and they have crazy good lume!


Yes, the lume is good in this watch. It´s as good as my Skx007


----------



## dubpynchon

The lume on mine is terrible, luck of the draw I guess.


----------



## 92gli

Wouldn't say mine is terrible but it's certainly not "crazy good" either. Def not Seiko level


----------



## Engi

92gli said:


> Wouldn't say mine is terrible but it's certainly not "crazy good" either. Def not Seiko level


Mine is good.


----------



## Engi

Any other pic of the OVM 399 mm on Steinhart jubilee bracelet ?


----------



## cfracing

Looks like the OVM 39 is sold out again. Next shipment is due in April 2019.


----------



## basso4735

cfracing said:


> Looks like the OVM 39 is sold out again. Next shipment is due in April 2019.


Wow I just made it. Placed an order on Wednesday.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slorollin

basso4735 said:


> cfracing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the OVM 39 is sold out again. Next shipment is due in April 2019.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow I just made it. Placed an order on Wednesday.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

It would be interesting to see what serial number you get.


----------



## picklepossy

Best value for your money. Here is mine next to my 2254 on tropic. Own a number of high end pieces and this OVM 39 is top notch. I owned 2 OVM 42mm (which I sold long time ago) happy now with the 39. Now I hope they come out with a the vintage GMT in 39mm.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## basso4735

slorollin said:


> It would be interesting to see what serial number you get.


Will update on Monday, curious as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JCartwright77

I had not heard of Erika straps prior to this. Interesting, and only the finest French linen. Not sure I need lume on a strap, or do I?


----------



## slorollin

picklepossy said:


> Best value for your money. Here is mine next to my 2254 on tropic. Own a number of high end pieces and this OVM 39 is top notch. I owned 2 OVM 42mm (which I sold long time ago) happy now with the 39. Now I hope they come out with a the vintage GMT in 39mm.


I agree completely about the OVM39. It may be the best value around today. The build quality at this price is remarkable.

And how about a Bakelite bezel and drilled lugs on your dream vintage GMT39? That would be killer. I do love a GMT.


----------



## redhed18

JCartwright77 said:


> I had not heard of Erika straps prior to this. Interesting, and only the finest French linen. Not sure I need lume on a strap, or do I?


The lume is subtle ... my reason for choosing it over the pure white stripe is that the lume stripe is a bit duller / more muted / off-white ... vs. the slightly more "brand-new-sneakers" look of the pure white. Hope that helps

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## basso4735

basso4735 said:


> Will update on Monday, curious as well.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fresh from DHL...


----------



## slorollin

Interesting......... I have nos.769 and 777. So, they weren't releasing them in order.
Initial impressions?


----------



## basso4735

slorollin said:


> Interesting......... I have nos.769 and 777. So, they weren't releasing them in order.
> Initial impressions?


Yeah doesn't seem like it. I have an Ocean 1 39 so pretty much exactly as I imagined.

I really like the handset and bezel over the Ocean 1. Oh and the domed crystal is really nice.


----------



## Terry Lennox

I love mine. I picked it up back in January.

One thing I have noticed is the winding action has become a bit stiff (tight?). It's not so free and easy to wind. The resistance feels heavier than I recall when new. Anyone else experience this?


----------



## DuckaDiesel

Terry Lennox said:


> I love mine. I picked it up back in January.
> 
> One thing I have noticed is the winding action has become a bit stiff (tight?). It's not so free and easy to wind. The resistance feels heavier than I recall when new. Anyone else experience this?


Maybe you are winding it when you don't need to, when the PR is fully charged.
Let it run out then wind it and see if it makes a difference


----------



## yankeexpress

Terry Lennox said:


> I love mine. I picked it up back in January.
> 
> One thing I have noticed is the winding action has become a bit stiff (tight?). It's not so free and easy to wind. The resistance feels heavier than I recall when new. Anyone else experience this?


Do not handwind an ETA-2824 more than just to get it ticking, then strap it on and let the rotor do the winding.

Any questions, do a search of WUS for threads about this issue.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

yankeexpress said:


> Terry Lennox said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love mine. I picked it up back in January.
> 
> One thing I have noticed is the winding action has become a bit stiff (tight?). It's not so free and easy to wind. The resistance feels heavier than I recall when new. Anyone else experience this?
> 
> 
> 
> Do not handwind an ETA-2824 more than just to get it ticking, then strap it on and let the rotor do the winding.
> 
> Any questions, do a search of WUS for threads about this issue.
Click to expand...

Yeah, I learned that the hard way. I don't hand wind any of my ETAs these days.


----------



## yankeexpress

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Yeah, I learned that the hard way. I don't hand wind any of my ETAs these days.


Some other ETA caliber like the 2804 are ok to handcrank, designed to handle daily handwinding, and the 2892/2893 should be ok as well, even though they are automatics.

It is the 2824 that wears out when heavily handwound.


----------



## slorollin

Terry Lennox said:


> I love mine. I picked it up back in January.
> 
> One thing I have noticed is the winding action has become a bit stiff (tight?). It's not so free and easy to wind. The resistance feels heavier than I recall when new. Anyone else experience this?


Were I to pick a nit, this is it. Not that I'm hand winding much. The crown is very tight and hard to screw down. The machining of the crown is also very crisp. It hurts my little fingertippies. The bezel was tight as many have reported. I've worked the hell out of that and it has loosened up nicely. It's hard to work the crown though. Those are my only gripes. Overall, it's a wonderful watch and a real bargain. My other watches have been waiting patiently. I haven't taken it off except to shower for the last month.


----------



## basso4735

slorollin said:


> Were I to pick a nit, this is it. Not that I'm hand winding much. The crown is very tight and hard to screw down. The machining of the crown is also very crisp. It hurts my little fingertippies. The bezel was tight as many have reported. I've worked the hell out of that and it has loosened up nicely. It's hard to work the crown though. Those are my only gripes. Overall, it's a wonderful watch and a real bargain. My other watches have been waiting patiently. I haven't taken it off except to shower for the last month.


After dealing with an Orient Ray 2 crown, this one (and my Ocean 1) are like butter!


----------



## Steve Warren

Interesting. The bezel on mine has no back play and is actually on the stiff side. And the lume ROCKS on mine. Great watch, wouldn't change a thing.


----------



## 92gli

slorollin said:


> Were I to pick a nit, this is it. Not that I'm hand winding much. The crown is very tight and hard to screw down. The machining of the crown is also very crisp. It hurts my little fingertippies. The bezel was tight as many have reported. I've worked the hell out of that and it has loosened up nicely. It's hard to work the crown though. Those are my only gripes. Overall, it's a wonderful watch and a real bargain. My other watches have been waiting patiently. I haven't taken it off except to shower for the last month.


I don't feel my crown has enough thread engagement. It's only 1.5 turns, and the stiffness pushing it back in makes it hard to get the threads started. I think it's going to strip eventually. Gnomon wanted nothing to do with it when I asked them, said it was within spec. Oh well, my local watchmaker said it would be an easy fix if I strip it. The bezel... mine has that back play. Mine is #19, so these may be issues that have been fixed. I don't really care about any of it though, I'm in love with how it looks and it's chronometer accurate when I wear it on consecutive days.


----------



## slorollin

92gli said:


> slorollin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Were I to pick a nit, this is it. Not that I'm hand winding much. The crown is very tight and hard to screw down. The machining of the crown is also very crisp. It hurts my little fingertippies. The bezel was tight as many have reported. I've worked the hell out of that and it has loosened up nicely. It's hard to work the crown though. Those are my only gripes. Overall, it's a wonderful watch and a real bargain. My other watches have been waiting patiently. I haven't taken it off except to shower for the last month.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't feel my crown has enough thread engagement. It's only 1.5 turns, and the stiffness pushing it back in makes it hard to get the threads started. I think it's going to strip eventually. Gnomon wanted nothing to do with it when I asked them, said it was within spec. Oh well, my local watchmaker said it would be an easy fix if I strip it. The bezel... mine has that back play. Mine is #19, so these may be issues that have been fixed. I don't really care about any of it though, I'm in love with how it looks and it's chronometer accurate when I wear it on consecutive days.
Click to expand...

To me, #19 will always mean Johnny Unitas. The best and classiest quarterback ever. What a great number to have. I mean, they even named a watch movement after him.


----------



## basso4735




----------



## redhed18

Haha, reading too quickly can result in an entirely different perception

Quote modified below ;-)



slorollin said:


> I haven't taken it off except to shower last month.


Glad you are enjoying it!


----------



## slorollin

redhed18 said:


> Haha, reading too quickly can result in an entirely different perception
> 
> Quote modified below
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slorollin said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't taken it off except to shower last month.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you are enjoying it!
Click to expand...

Ha! Yes, I shower every October. Whether I need it or not.


----------



## Terry Lennox

Just took mine off the bracelet for the first time and switched to a khaki ballistic nylon. Wow. This thing was made to be on a military strap. True Mil Sub style. Pictures to come when I have some good natural light.


----------



## Terry Lennox

This is a two piece Zulu style strap which I have shortened a bit for my 6.5+ inch wrist. For me I prefer the two piece. No extra bulk, no added height and because I cut it down there is nothing to feed back in. To cut it all you need is a scissors, a quarter, and a lighter. Cheers.


----------



## Engi

Terry Lennox said:


> This is a two piece Zulu style strap which I have shortened a bit for my 6.5+ inch wrist. For me I prefer the two piece. No extra bulk, no added height and because I cut it down there is nothing to feed back in. To cut it all you need is a scissors, a quarter, and a lighter. Cheers.
> 
> View attachment 13668705
> 
> 
> View attachment 13668713
> 
> 
> View attachment 13668715


That strap has a nice color that matches perfectly the OVM 39 !


----------

